# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > vor dem Studium - Studienbeginn >  HAM-NAT 2014

## Konaza

*Ich wei es ist etwas zu frh und manche haben nicht mal fr dieses Jahr ihren Studienplatz aber ich schiebe schon ein wenig Panik. Ich habe mich dieses Jahr zwar auch beworben (Abi 1,5 AdH Lbeck (kein Bonus) & Kiel (+0,5 Bonus)). Ich hatte auf Lbeck gehofft, aber mein TMS war grausam. Ich habe nicht besonders viel gebt und dachte mir es wrde gehen wenn ich mir nur die Broschre durchlese. Tut nicht den selben Fehler, vor allem nicht, wenn ihr wie ich keine Deutsch Muttersprachler sei, manches ist echt knifflig. 

Ich habe mir vorgenommen dieses Jahr zu arbeiten und nebenbei fr das HAM-NAT intensiv zu lernen. Jetzt zu meine Fragen.

- Welche Bcher habt ihr euch gekauft um zu lernen? 
- Ab wann ungefhr wird das Themenkatalog hoch geladen? (Noch ist der fr 2013 auf der Website)
- Fr die, die es schon mal gemacht haben: Irgendwelche wertvollen Tipps? 


Liebe Gre,
Constanza*

----------


## arzt_im_dienst

Themenkatalog bleibt der selbe oder ndert sich nur geringfgig bzw. es kommt noch ein bisschen was dazu.

soll heien du kannst beruhigt anfangen mit dem alten themenkatalog zu lernen!

----------


## EdithNa

Habe dieses Jahr den Ham-Nat in Magdeburg geschrieben und wurde genommen.  ::-dance: 
Vorher hatte ich 4 Semester etwas anderes studiert und war deshalb in Punkto Naturwissenschaften ein
wenig aus der bung (auerdem kein Chemie in der Oberstufe). 

Zur Vorbereitung habe ich mir alte Hefter aus der Schulzeit rausgekramt und damit gelernt.
Zustzlich erhielt ich von einem Bekannten, der bereits Medizin studierte, Medilearn-Scripte (Biologie,Chemie,Physik)
 und die haben tatschlich ungemein geholfen, sind auch schn leicht verstndlich.

----------


## Konaza

> Themenkatalog bleibt der selbe oder ndert sich nur geringfgig bzw. es kommt noch ein bisschen was dazu.
> 
> soll heien du kannst beruhigt anfangen mit dem alten themenkatalog zu lernen!


Ah ok, dann kann ich erst Mal mit dem von 2013 abfangen und sie spter  miteinander vergleichen. 



> Habe dieses Jahr den Ham-Nat in Magdeburg geschrieben und wurde genommen. 
> Vorher hatte ich 4 Semester etwas anderes studiert und war deshalb in Punkto Naturwissenschaften ein
> wenig aus der bung (auerdem kein Chemie in der Oberstufe). 
> 
> Zur Vorbereitung habe ich mir alte Hefter aus der Schulzeit rausgekramt und damit gelernt.
> Zustzlich erhielt ich von einem Bekannten, der bereits Medizin studierte, Medilearn-Scripte (Biologie,Chemie,Physik)
>  und die haben tatschlich ungemein geholfen, sind auch schn leicht verstndlich.


Biologie, Chemie habe ich schon gesehen, Physik allerdings finde ich nur in Zusammenhang mit Mathematik, ist das auch ok? 
Hast du den noch Bcher benutzt, wo man den erlernten wissen testen kann?

----------


## Schubbe

> Physik allerdings finde ich nur in Zusammenhang mit Mathematik


Physik ist angewandte Mathematik, entsprechend wirst du auch nur solche Literatur finden - oder was ist da jetzt genau das Problem?

----------


## loktoive

bekommt man eigentlich in der einladung schon irgendwelche infos, wie viele bewerber es gibt und bis wohin eingeladen wird? irgendwie wuerd ichs glaub ich gern wissen aber andererseits macht man sich dann ja noch verrueckter. x)

----------


## bugger

Nein, das wird dir nicht mitgeteilt, das siehst du erst am Testtag, wenn ihr nach den IDs beim Check-In aufgeteilt werdet

----------


## Lamia134

Hey!
Glaubt ihr, dass man die Nernst-Gleichung knnen muss?
Bin mir da etwas unsicher, ob ich das lernen soll:S

----------


## Buggi

Htte da auch noch ne Frage:
Wie tief lernt ihr in das Thema "Ester, Aldehyde, Ketone, Carbonsuren" und "Kohlenhydrate, Proteine, Fette"?
Meint ihr es reicht, wenn man die funktionalen Gruppen lernt, oder auch die ganzen Reaktionen, die damit zusammenhngen und die Vertreter dieser Verbindungen? 
Hab irgendwie keine Ahnung obs reicht, sowas zu erkennen oder ob man da alles dazu wissen muss...
Hat jemand nen Plan? Wr hilfreich  :Smilie: 
Gre

----------


## Carotheres

Hallo  :Smilie: 
Ich habe eine allgemeine Frage zum Ham-Nat, die mir vielleicht jemand beantworten kann. Es heit ja, dass man den Ham-Nat mehrmals machen kann aber in unterschiedlichen Jahren. Heit das dann, wenn ich den Test frs SoSe 2014 in Berlin mache aber nicht schaffe und es im WiSe nochmal probieren mchte, dass das dann nicht geht oder nur in Berlin nicht geht. Irgendwie blicke ich das nicht so ganz. Wr super wenn das jemand wsste und mir antworten knnte, da bei hochschulstart keiner ans Telefon geht  :Frown: 
Lg

----------


## loktoive

das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt... ich hab mal bei der charite angerufen und da dann auch gefragt, ob ich denn den test dann im wise wiederholen koennte und da wurde mir gesagt ja, aber auf diesem infozettel finde ich sieht das anders aus?

an die, die ihn schon schrieben: hat man eigentlich eine uhr irgendwo oder wird einem zwischendurch einmal gesagt, wie viel zeit noch ist oder darf man selbst ne uhr mitnehmen?

----------


## Schluffi

Also, ich hatte eine E-mail an hochschulstart geschrieben und die meinten, dass man den Ham nat innerhalb eines Jahres auch mehrmals ablegen kann ;)

Zu der Zeit, ja es wird ca nach der Hlfte die Uhrzeit durchgegeben und dann nochmal kurz vor Schluss
Die Zeiten werden auch an die Tafel geschrieben. Und wir durften auch eine Uhr mitnehmen.

----------


## loktoive

das waere natuerlich richtig gut. ich bin auch so froh, dasz es mittlerweile in absehbarer zeit soweit ist.. x)

was mir auch noch einfaellt: bekommt man zusaetzlich ein schmierblatt oder so fuer rechnungsschritte oder ist nur kopfrechnen angesagt? also die selbsttests hab ich bisher immer extra ohne "schmierblatt" gemacht, aber waere trotzdem ganz gut zu wissen  :Smilie:

----------


## Zahnfee183

Ich habe jetzt einmal jedes alles durchgelernt, was im Themenkatalog steht und wei jetzt schon wieder fast nichts mehr von den ersten Themen, die ich ganz am Anfang gelernt habe..  :Big Grin: 
Naja egal, auf jeden Fall wollte ich euch fragen mit welchen Aufgaben ihr neben den Selbsttests lernt. Ich habe die Aufgaben aus den Selbsttests schon gemacht und auch ein paar aus dem HAMNat (2011?), die hier im Forum gepostet wurden. Jetzt bin ich etwas ratlos, mit welchen Aufgaben ich weiter ben soll, um sicherer zu werden. Vor allem in Physik besteht da nmlich noch groer Bedarf bei mir! haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Mit dem Harms  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schluffi

Es gab kein extra Schmierblatt, aber auf dem Aufgabenbogen war, meiner Meinung nach, gengend Platz, um Nebenrechnungen etc. aufzuschreiben ;)

----------


## loktoive

und man darf auch was da an den rand schreiben? nicht dass das als mogeln ausgelegt wird oder so, das waere ja der horror  :Oh nee...: 

ich glaube ich wuerde es vllt brauchen, wenn da ein stammbaum ist und ich ueberhaupt nicht vorankomme, damit ich da was nebenschreibe oder so..

----------


## Gesocks

Ja, darfste.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich hab berall Notizen gemacht, das ist kein Problem!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## magy

hey leute..ich studiere jetzt pharmazie sogar 5 semester aber wollte immer zahnmedizin...ich glaube wenn der tms nichts wird versuch das noch auch...ich hab ne 1,9 leider...also ich bin in chemie physik(ist ja gemeinsames fach mit den mediziner) und mathe ganz fit...mach mir aber sorgen ber bio...kann jemand vielleicht bcher empfehlen??? 25% bio fragen??? oder kann man das nicht sagen??

----------


## loktoive

ist das nur bei mir so, oder ist der selbsttest momentan offline?

----------


## Janosh

Ich kann ihn auch nicht mehr ffnen und bin deshalb halb am durchdrehen weil ich langsam den ersten Selbsttest machen wollte ...

----------


## loktoive

ich hatte denen eine mail geschrieben und sie sagten, dass die grade bei dem server etwas aendern und sobald sie fertig sind wird das auf deren seite angekuendigt.

fieser zeitpunkt  :Nixweiss: 

wenn der test geschrieben ist bekommt man doch beim 1. durchgang entweder den zulassungs- oder ablehnungsbescheid. wenn man den ablehnungsbescheid bekommt, steht da dann auch, auf welchem platz man ist? und bis zu welchem zugelassen wurde? ich frage mich schon wie realistisch es dann wohl noch ist reinzukommen, also wie viele tendenziell ueberhaupt noch den platz wieder aufgeben...

----------


## Janosh

Also wenn man gar keiner Uni genommen wird dann bekommt man ablehnungsbescheid in dem drin steht auf welchem Platz man ist und bis zu welchem Rang man genommen worden ist.. Danach kommt dann noch das nachrckverfahren und wenn man nur wenige Pltze "zu schlecht" war dann ist es noch wahrscheinlich dass man doch noch irgendwie reinkommt.. Was hast du denn fr ein Schnitt wenn ich fragen darf ? Also mit dem ham nat hat's zum Wintersemester 2013 einer geschafft mit 1,9 in Hamburg rein zu kommen weil er so gut im ham nat war .. Also ne Chance hat man denk schon wenn man nicht ein 2,5er abi oder so hat

----------


## *milkakuh*

Letztes WS konnte man in Magdeburg an einem "Forschungsvorhaben zur Qualittsverbesserung des Verfahrens zur Auswahl von Studienplatzbewerbern der Medizinischen Fakultt Magdeburg" teilnehmen und hat dann sein Ergebnis inkl. Rangplatz und Zulassungsgrenze per Mail zugeschickt bekommen. Soweit ich wei hat Hamburg auch Mails verschickt, bei Berlin wei ich es nicht mehr. Schaut einfach mal in dem alten HAM-Nat Thread von 2013, da haben wir ja dann drber gesprochen nach dem Test.

----------


## loktoive

ja okay. dann bin ich mal gespannt und schaue mal, ob da noch was gutes steht in dem thread  :Smilie: 
ich hab nen schnitt von 1,3 und mich auch nur in berlin beworben, hatte leider nicht chemie und physik in der oberstufe aber bio als lk und bin jetzt seit ende september die ganze zeit dabei. bin auch echt nur froh, wenn der test endlich stattgefunden hat und man sich nicht die ganze zeit nen kopf macht, dass man doch mehr machen koennte/sollte/ wie auch immer.

----------


## Janosh

1,3 ist doch voll gut. Da musst du bei dem Test ja gar nicht sooooo gut sein .. Ich hab 1,7 und deswegen den Stress dass ich in dem Test sehr sehr sehr sehr gut sein muss um genommen zu werden .. Hatte auch nur Bio in der Oberstufe aber hab von medi learn die Skripte fr Chemie und Physik.. Das ist zwar bisschen mehr als Man in der Schule knnen muss aber ist sehr gut erklrt  :Smilie:  vll hilft dir das ja auch wenn du die Fcher auch nicht hattest  :Smilie:

----------


## loktoive

hast du den ham nat schonmal geschrieben? hoffentlich ist die einladungsgrenze noch n bisschen besser als zum ws! aber bestimmt  :Smilie:  ist ja tendenziell so zum sommersemester. ich hatte jetzt fuer chemie erst "chemie fuer ahnungslose" und dann den zeeck und physik den hartem, aber ich glaube, dass physik mir, grade wenn es um inhaltliche sachen geht und nicht um irgendwas mit formel ausrechnen, am meisten sorgen bereiten wird. ich bin halt etwas unentspannt, weil ich sogar bei dem 2. selbsttest, den ich gerade erst gemacht habe, letztes semester nur knapp reingekommen waere und das meistens an so bekloppten fehlern liegt (wie immer hahaha). 
ich wuensche auf jeden fall ganz viel erfolg und glueck, dass das klappt  :Smilie:

----------


## Janosh

Nein hab ihn noch nicht gemacht .. Also zum letzten Semester wurde ja in Berlin bis zu 1,6 eingeladen und deswegen denk ich schon dass bis 1,7 1,8 eingeladen wird.. Hab nur stundenlang in Foren gelesen wer mit was gelernt hat und ob sie's gut fanden oder nicht und so weiter .. Bei Chemie von den medi learn Skripten sind auch Aufgaben dabei die eG genauso so sind wie die in dem Selbsttest .. Zum Beispiel das mit dass der pH wert um 2 steigt wenn man saure Lsung ums 100 fache verdnnt und es ist auch echt gut erklrt ..ich wnsche auch mal viel Glck und mit nem 1,3 Abi hast du ja sehr gute Chancen  :Smilie:

----------


## s04robin

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mehrere Fragen:

wie schtzt ihr die Chancen ein mit einem Abi-Schnitt von 1,0 und 785 Punkten (umgerechnet auf maximal 840 mgliche Punkte) in Berlin zum Sommersemester 2014 direkt ber die Abibestenquote genommen zu werden? Letztes Jahr lag die Grenze nmlich nur 9 Punkte niedriger bei 776 Punkten. Zudem kommt aus NRW dieses Jahr ja der doppelte Jahrgang. 

Meine zweite Frage beschftigt sich mit dem Ham-nat fr den ich nun aufgrund meiner Bedenken angefangen habe zu lernen. Allerdings hatte ich seit der 8. Klasse kein Chemie und kein Physik mehr und bin nach 2 Tagen lernen jetzt ziemlich erschlagen. Wie oberflchlich muss man lernen? Ich habe bis jetzt mit den BASICS Bchern gelernt. Gibt es sonst noch wertvolle Tipps, was ich in der kurzen Zeit auf jeden Fall lernen sollte und was ich eher vernachlssigen kann? Bin um jeden Rat in Sachen Physik und Chemie dankbar! Biologie und Mathe machen mir eher keine Sorgen, da ich sie im Abi hatte.
Bin dankbar fr jede schnelle Antwort!

Gre,
Robin

----------


## loktoive

zu den chancen bei der abiturbestenquote kann ich leider nichts sagen aber zum sommersemester kommt doch kein doppeljahrgang? ich habe vorletztes jahr abi in nrw gemacht und da hie es, dass der jahrgang nach uns, sprich letztes jahr, der doppeljahrgang war? 
ich hatte chemie und physik nicht mehr und ich denke es ist schwer zu sagen, wie oberflaechlich es sein soll, weil manche fragen vermutlich auch mit logik beantwortet werden koennen, andere wiederum durch etwas genaueres wissen, wie ich mir vorstellen koennte. hast du mal den selbsttest gemacht?
ich kann nur empfehlen aus dem hartem oder so die physikformeln zu lernen, manche sind ja besonders wichtig, um die physikrechenaufgaben loesen zu koennen. bei chemie wuerde ich dann versuchen so gut wie moeglich sich da dranzusetzen und z.b mit dem zeeck(der ist natuerlich serh lang, aber ich fand ihn ganz gut) die themengebiete immerhin einmal abzugrasen..

----------


## s04robin

Danke fr die Antwort. Doch aus NRW und Hessen kommt ein Doppeljahrgang. Sind im Sommer 2013 fertig geworden...

----------


## EVT

wie kann man denn seit der 8. klasse kein chemie oder physik mehr gehabt haben? welches bundesland ist das?

----------


## Janosh

Gehen die in Berlin bei der Einladung zum ham nat nur nach der dn oder auch nach dem Bundesland ? Weil Abi in baden Wrttemberg ist ja nicht mit allen anderen Abis zu vergleichen ..

----------


## EVT

stimmt, daher bekommen abiturienten aus bayern und bw einen bonus von 1.0 auf ihre abinote, wre sonst ja auch unfair. 

bundesland zhlt nur in der abibestenquote, damit die elitren sddeutschen nur mit sich selber konkurrieren. die sind auch so klug, dass sie solche fragen gar nicht erst stellen mssen.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Gehen die in Berlin bei der Einladung zum ham nat nur nach der dn oder auch nach dem Bundesland ? Weil Abi in baden Wrttemberg ist ja nicht mit allen anderen Abis zu vergleichen ..


Ich komme aus Bayern, und denke da ein bisschen anders  :Grinnnss!:  .
EVT hat Recht, die Bonus-Malus-Regelung gibt es schon seit Jahren nicht mehr.
Der Schuss kann brigens ganz schn nach hinten losgehen: Link
Deswegen lass uns froh sein, dass es die Regelung nicht mehr gibt  :Smilie: .

Liebe Gre

----------


## Janosh

EVT es ist ja wohl eine berechtigte frage.. Und dass das abiniveau in anderen Bundeslndern unterschiedlich ist sollte dir ja wohl auch bekannt sein ;) mir wre es auch lieber wenn es einfach berall gleich wre

----------


## EVT

ne, das ist eben schon lange keine berechtigte frage mehr^^ selbst wenn das abiniveau unterschiedlich ist, was mir auch klar ist, aber nicht unbedingt nur von land zu land, sondern auch schule und lehrer, merkt man davon an der uni nichts mehr. ich war an drei unis in drei bundeslndern und du kannst im studium nicht mehr davon ausgehen, dass alle mit 1.0 automatisch die brains sind. die sddeutschen auch nicht.
die wartesemester richten sich auch nicht nach dem abischnitt, falls du diese info noch hast.

----------


## Janosh

Etv ich habe deshalb gefragt weil man bei hochschulstart wenn man seine einzelnoten eingibt angeben muss in welchem Bundesland man ist .. Wenn die nicht drauf achten Wundert es mich dass man es da dann angeben muss .. Ein einfaches nein auf meine frage htte auserdem gereicht ;)

----------


## EVT

das spielt nur fr die abibestenquote eine rolle, weil du da mit den besten deines eigenen bundeslandes konkurrierst. 
einfaches lesen von hss htte da auerdem gereicht  :hmmm...:

----------


## callmesita

Hallchen liebe Studierende,

ich habe folgendes Anliegen und hoffe ihr knnt mir dabei weiterhelfen. Ich wrde unheimlich gerne Zahnmedizin an der Uni Hamburg studieren. Zu meinem Profil: Ich habe im Juni 2012 mein Abitur mit 2,1 bestanden und mchte nun den Schritt des Studiums wagen. Ich konnte schon Informationen aus verschiedenen Internetportalen entnehmen und habe auch gesehen, dass die Uni HH noch bis zum Schnitt 2,2 Schler fr Zahnmedizin zum Ham-Nat einldt. Nun meine Frage an diejenigen, die den Test schon erfolgreich gemacht haben, wie genau habt ihr euch darauf vorbereitet? Ich hatte nur Chemie und "Gesundheit" in der Oberstufe. Physik und einiges von Biologie msste ich komplett neu lernen. Kennt ihr bestimmte Lektren, die besonders gut fr den Test geeignet sind? Ich hatte auch erfahren, dass es Schler gab, die mit 2,1 zum WiSe 13/14 noch in Zahnmedizin reingekommen sind und das strebe ich ebenfalls an.

Gibt es hier eventuell Leute, die mit 2,1 oder hnlichem Schnitt in Hamburg reingekommen sind?
Wie habt ihr euch auf den Ham-Mrt vorbereitet? 

Danke im Voraus und hoffe ihr knnt mir weiterhelfen!

----------


## EVT

eine freundin von mir ist mit 1.9 reingekommen u hatte mit meinen physikumsunterlagen gelernt, d.h. medi learn hefte etc

----------


## synakayser

knnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo ich die medilern skripte finden kann?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

hallo und willkommen,

Z.B. Im Medi-Learn Shop.

----------


## Zahnfee183

Wann werden eigentlich die Einladungen fr den HAMNat verschickt circa?  :Smilie:

----------


## Schokokekskruemel

Ist 1,70m gro? ^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Du knntest noch Glck haben, aber unbequem wirds trotzdem  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schokokekskruemel

Na groartig....  :Big Grin: . Das treibt auf jeden Fall an, dass man rechtzeitig fertig wird xD. 

-_- Mir geht so dermaen jetzt die Muffe... hab keine Lust wieder so durchzuknallen wie im letzten Jahr.

----------


## WChiara

> Also zu Aufgabe von Chiara: merke dir einfach, dass Einfachbindungen zu 4 Atomen/Elektronen vorliegen mssen, um sp3 hybridisiert zu sein. Bei sp2 sind es zweifach Bindungen zu 3 Teilchen, sobald jedoch ein C-Atom an ein 2 fach Bindung gebunden ist, ist es sp 2.Also zu dem Beispiel das erste C-atom bindet das nchste C atom als 2fach Bindung, dementsprechend sind beide sp2 hybridisiert. Das 3. hat ja auch noch eine Doppelbindung zu 3. Teilchen. Schau dir sonst noch mal Youtube Videos an, da ist es einfacher zu verstehen, als wenn man das hier so liest. 
> 
> 
> Zu Aufgabe von Knateu:
> 
> 1. Formel wre einfach: 
> 
> F1*s1+m2*s2=F3*s3+F4*s4 usw. 
> 
> ...




Vielen vielen Dank GinFizz  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  War doch viel einfacher als ich dachte  :Big Grin: 
Ich hoffe, man kann dich auch bei weiteren Fragen noch um Hilfe bitten?!  :Smilie:

----------


## *Julchen23*

> An die Leute, die einen Platz in Magdeburg haben: welchen Schnitt habt ihr und mit welchem buchstaben fngt denn euer Nachname an?



Ich bin mit 1,6 in MD dabei. ID 189. Mein Nachname fngt mit Z an.

----------


## janooo

hab ne einladung zum ham nat in hamburg mit nem schnitt von 1,7  :Smilie: 
meine ID ist 6703 und der nachname fngt mit V an  :Big Grin:  die ID sagt denk ich deswegen wohl gar nichts ber die ranglistenplatzierung aus  :Big Grin:

----------


## LeniMarie

Ich hab auch eine Einladung fr Magdeburg bekommen  :Smilie:  
Woher wei man denn wie viele Punkte man erreichen muss?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Kann man sich ausrechnen anhand der Infos, die auf dieser Seite stehen:  http://www.med.uni-magdeburg.de/sdkA...ahren_zvs.html

----------


## Talimor

Ich habe eine Einladung zum Ham-Nat bekommen, obwohl ich mein Abitur mit 1,0 gemacht habe (Brandenburg). Habe ich jetzt keine Chance mehr auf eine Zulassung in der Abiturbestenquote? Ich habe immer gehofft, nicht am Ham-Nat teilnehmen zu mssen.  :Frown:  Die Zulassungsbescheide fr die Abiturbestenquote werden doch erst am 12. August versandt – habe ich da noch eine Chance oder ist dies durch die Einladung zum Ham-Nat nichtig?  :Traurig:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wie kommst du denn auf sowas? Nur wer ne Zulassung bekommen hat, der ist raus aus allen anderen Verfahren, aber ne Einladung zum HamNat ist ja noch lang keine Zulassung..

----------


## Talimor

Folgendes habe ich auf der Seite des Universittsklinikums Eppendorf gelesen:

"Die Bewerberdaten *(ohne diejenigen, die bereits ber die Abiturbesten- oder Wartesemesterquote eine Zulassung erhalten haben)* werden von der Stiftung fr Hochschulzulassung bermittelt und nach Abiturdurchschnittsnote sortiert. Auf dieser Basis wird die in der Satzung vorgegebene Anzahl der Teilnehmer(innen) zum Auswahlverfahren eingeladen."

(Quelle: https://www.uke.de/studierende/index...ndex_73571.php)

Schlielich nehmen ja auch diejenigen, die in der Abiturbestenquote genommen werden, nicht mehr am Auswahlverfahren teil.  :Traurig:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hh??? Wo liest du denn raus, dass Leute, die ne *Einladung!!!* zum Test haben, aus allen anderen Quoten raus sind? Ist doch logisch, dass Leute, die in der Abibestenquote genommen wurden, keine Einladung zum Test bekommen, da sie von hss aussortiert wurden.

----------


## Talimor

> Ist doch logisch, dass Leute, die in der Abibestenquote genommen wurden, keine Einladung zum Test bekommen, da sie von hss aussortiert wurden.


Also hat hochschulstart mich nicht in der Abiturbestenquote genommen –*sonst htte ich heute keine Einladung aus Hamburg bekommen. Bitte sag mir, dass ich da einen Denkfehler habe.  :Oh nee...:  

Da entscheidet bei hochschulstart doch tatschlich das Los.

----------


## PhilNeul

@Lemonfridge, Alter Falter, seid heute Mittag versuch ich drauf zu kommen wie du das mit deinen Punkten angestellt hast  :bhh:  Ich hab 1,8 und wrde auch gern wissen wie viel Punkte das sind. Hab ne Zusage in Magdeburg, wr cool wenn du es mir verrtst!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hibiskuss

Also ich schtze, dass du dann ber die Abiturbestenquote wohl keinen Platz bekommen hast, denn sonst kann man, so weit ich wei, gar nicht beim Auswahlverfahren teilnehmen. Fr welche Stadt hast du die Einladung denn bekommen, nur so aus Interesse?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Also ich schtze, dass du dann ber die Abiturbestenquote wohl keinen Platz bekommen hast, denn sonst kann man, so weit ich wei, gar nicht beim Auswahlverfahren teilnehmen. Fr welche Stadt hast du die Einladung denn bekommen, nur so aus Interesse?


Wenn ichs mir recht berlege, muss ich Hibiskuss wohl zustimmen.

milka melde dich zu Wort! Hast du ne Einladung bekommen??

----------


## lemonfridge

@Schokokekskrmel Ich bin mir sicher, dass man mit 1,7 nur 44,52 punkte hat. von 1,0 bis 4,0 sind es 31 stufen, und darauf verteilt 60 Punkte. Heit ~1,9 Punkte pro Stufe (60/31). Bei 1,0 hat man 60 Punkte. Es sind 8 Stufen von 1,0 bis 1,7. 60 - (8*1,9) = ~44,5. 

Zum letzten Jahr war man bis 80 Punkte zugelassen. Es wird 80 Fragen geben, die im Endeffekt 59 Punkte geben knnen (59 Pkt Ham-Nat, 60 Punkte Abitur). Jede richtige Frage gibt im Test also 0,7375 Punkte (59/80) in der Gesamtrechnung. Um von 44,5 auf 80 zu kommen (dem Grenzwert von 2013), fehlen uns 35,5 Punkte. Das sind 48,13 richtig beantwortete Fragen, also praktisch 49 richtige von 80. Das macht eine Prozentzahl von 61,25%, die wir im Test richtig haben mssen, um ber den 80 Punkten vom letzten Jahr zu liegen. Also dann wre man letztes Jahr ganz knapp drin gewesen. 

Also 65% sollten drin sein, und das ist auch denke ich machbar. Wird bei mir so oder so knapp und Glck brauch ich auch.  :Smilie:

----------


## lemonfridge

http://www.med.uni-magdeburg.de/Stud...hren+2013.html hier noch die Quelle mit der 80-Punkte-Grenze

----------


## Talimor

Ich habe die Einladung fr Hamburg bekommen.
("Hrsaal Universitt Hamburg, Hauptgebude, Edmund-Siemers-Allee 1, Hrsaal B")

Das kann doch echt nicht sein. Wozu habe ich dann mein Abitur mit 869 von 900 Punkten gemacht? Ich Idiot habe in den letzten Wochen ein bisschen Anatomie gelernt... Man rechnet doch nicht damit, dass man am Los scheitert!  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Hibiskuss

Da schreibe ich auch! Aber das htte ich echt nicht gedacht! Dann ist ja der NC im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr richtig angestiegen. Und ich hatte mir mit meiner 1,2 noch Hoffnungen bei der Bestenquote gemacht  :Blush:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Damit muss man wohl rechnen...wird auf hss ja auch betont, dass man daher im AdH wirklich Unis nennen soll, an denen man zugelassen werden will..

----------


## Talimor

Ich wei berhaupt nicht, wo ich mit dem Lernen anfangen soll.
Bei den Selbsttests auf der UKE-Seite habe ich vorhin 77 bzw. 82% geschafft, aber das war keine Prfungssituation...

----------


## Hibiskuss

Trotzdem, du braucht ja glaube ich nur etwa 1/3 der Punkte vom Test um zugelassen zu werden!

----------


## Talimor

@Sanguis:

Ich will ja auch unbedingt nach Hamburg. In der Abiturbestenquote habe ich auch nur Hamburg genannt, aber scheinbar ist es ja am Los gescheitert (Landesquote), sodass ich auch an fnf anderen Unis in der Quote nicht genommen worden wre.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Ich habe die Einladung fr Hamburg bekommen.
> ("Hrsaal Universitt Hamburg, Hauptgebude, Edmund-Siemers-Allee 1, Hrsaal B")
> 
> Das kann doch echt nicht sein. Wozu habe ich dann mein Abitur mit 869 von 900 Punkten gemacht? Ich Idiot habe in den letzten Wochen ein bisschen Anatomie gelernt... Man rechnet doch nicht damit, dass man am Los scheitert!


Unter gleicher note wird gelost, das ist hinlnglich bekannt. Fr die abibestenquote bringen dir mehr Punkte leider nichts. Aber du wirst im ADH schon irgendwo unterkommen.

----------


## PhilNeul

> @Schokokekskrmel Ich bin mir sicher, dass man mit 1,7 nur 44,52 punkte hat. von 1,0 bis 4,0 sind es 31 stufen, und darauf verteilt 60 Punkte. Heit ~1,9 Punkte pro Stufe (60/31). Bei 1,0 hat man 60 Punkte. Es sind 8 Stufen von 1,0 bis 1,7. 60 - (8*1,9) = ~44,5. 
> 
> Zum letzten Jahr war man bis 80 Punkte zugelassen. Es wird 80 Fragen geben, die im Endeffekt 59 Punkte geben knnen (59 Pkt Ham-Nat, 60 Punkte Abitur). Jede richtige Frage gibt im Test also 0,7375 Punkte (59/80) in der Gesamtrechnung. Um von 44,5 auf 80 zu kommen (dem Grenzwert von 2013), fehlen uns 35,5 Punkte. Das sind 48,13 richtig beantwortete Fragen, also praktisch 49 richtige von 80. Das macht eine Prozentzahl von 61,25%, die wir im Test richtig haben mssen, um ber den 80 Punkten vom letzten Jahr zu liegen. Also dann wre man letztes Jahr ganz knapp drin gewesen. 
> 
> Also 65% sollten drin sein, und das ist auch denke ich machbar. Wird bei mir so oder so knapp und Glck brauch ich auch.


Made my day, geniale berlegung ich danke dir vielmals !  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> @Sanguis:
> 
> Ich will ja auch unbedingt nach Hamburg. In der Abiturbestenquote habe ich auch nur Hamburg genannt, aber scheinbar ist es ja am Los gescheitert (Landesquote), sodass ich auch an fnf anderen Unis in der Quote nicht genommen worden wre.


Ok das ist natrlich weniger schlau im AdH nur eine Uni zu nennen...aber wenn du tatschlich 77% im Selbsttest geschafft hast (und scheinbar bist du nicht ganz auf den Kopf gefallen), dann drfte im HamNat nix mehr schief gehen.

----------


## lemonfridge

> Made my day, geniale berlegung ich danke dir vielmals !


Bitte schn, als Genie wrde ich mich jedoch noch nicht bezeichnen  :Big Grin:  

Ach Leute, das wird schon hinhauen!! #hamnatMD2k14

----------


## Schokokekskruemel

Ich enttusch dich ja nur ungern, du bist auch keins.
Siehe hier: 

https://www.uke.de/studierende/index_69712.php?id=-1_-1_-1&as_link=https%3A//www.uke.de/studierende/index_64518.php&id_link=-1_-1_-1&as_breadcrumb=<a%20href%3D"/index.php">%7C%20Home</a>%20>%20<a%20href%3D"/studierende/index.php">Studierende</a>%20>%20<a%20href%3D"/studierende/index_64481.php">Bewerbung%20um%20einen%20Studienp  latz%20im%20Ersten%20Abschnitt</a>%20>%20%20%20Vorbereitung%20auf%20den%20HAM-Nat%20>%20Auswahlverfahren%20Humanmedizin%202008

Da stehen genau die Punktzahlen von 1,7; 1,8 und 1,9.
Und wenn du das hochrechnest im 2-Punkterhythmus kommt das hin.

----------


## Nahkampfsocke

Guten Abend  :Smilie: 

gibt es zufllig noch jemanden, der in Magdeburg in Hrsaal VI ist? 

Und wie siehts mit eurer Anreise/ Unterkunft aus? Komme von der Nordsee und muss mir wohl Gedanken ber eine bernachtung in Magdeburg machen, habt ihr evtl. Tipps fr mich?
Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Komme von der Nordsee und muss mir wohl Gedanken ber eine bernachtung in Magdeburg machen, habt ihr evtl. Tipps fr mich?
> Danke


Hast ne PN....bzw vielleicht schaltest du die Funktion erstmal frei  :hmmm...:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> milka melde dich zu Wort! Hast du ne Einladung bekommen??


Hab gearbeitet. Ja, habe auch eine Einladung. Werde allerdings nicht nach Magdeburg fahren. Hab neben den ganzen Diensten nichts gelernt und hab auch am Mittwoch Sptdiens. That's live...Hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass nochmal bis 2,0 eingeladen wird...

----------


## EVT

Ich wuerde trotzdem hinfahren, du hast doch diese Faecher auch an der Uni gehabt.
Gar nicht erst hinfahren fuehrt auf jeden Fall zum Durchfallen, wenn man es wenigstens versucht, hast du noch eine kleine Chance.  :hmmm...:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Naja ich war ja letztes Jahr schon mal ohne Vorbereitung da. Das wird nix mit 2,0. Und wie gesagt: Ich muss sowieso arbeiten... :was ist das...?:  Und ich bin nicht fit. Hab heute den 10. Dienst am Stck gehabt, morgen geb ich einen LSM-Kurs (Lebensrettende Sofortmanahmen) und dann hab ich Sonntag-Donnerstag direkt wieder Dienste. Freitag frei und am Wochenende muss ich wieder ran..

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Rational gesehen, hast du sicherlich Recht damit, nicht anzutreten. Das ist auch echt krass mit der Arbeit, die anstrengend ist und leider ist 2,0 auch keine DN bei der man locker flockig durch den Test gehen kann. :-/ Zumal der HamNat ja nicht unendlich oft gemacht werden kann...Schade trotzdem irgendwie. Aber ich hoffe fr dich, dass du nchstes Jahre einfach nen Platz im hheren Semester bekommst!  :Knuddel:

----------


## EVT

> Zumal der HamNat ja nicht unendlich oft gemacht werden kann...


Wie meinst du das? Man knnte ihn doch, Einladung natrlich vorausgesetzt, jedes Semester machen, im WS an einer der drei Unis und im SS in Berlin.

----------


## Sarah95

> Hast ne PN....bzw vielleicht schaltest du die Funktion erstmal frei


Ich wre auch dankbar fr einen Tipp  :Big Grin:  wie schaltet man die Funktion frei?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Guck mal unter Einstellungen

----------


## Hanni91193

Das kann doch aber nicht angehn, dass ich nichtmal einen ablehnungsbescheid erhalten habe? Ich dachte man kriegt auf jeden fall Bescheid?! Kann mir vllt jemand helfen  :Frown:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ne was sollen die denn schreiben? "Sie bekommen leider keine Einladung zum HamNat. MfG"?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Du kriegst dann ja sptestens im September nen Ablehnungsbescheid, keine Panik.

----------


## sophl14

In Berlin wird zumindest gesagt, dass man am 8.8. eine Einladung oder Absage per E-Mail bekommt...

http://www.charite.de/fileadmin/user...r_Internet.pdf

----------


## lemonfridge

> Ich enttusch dich ja nur ungern, du bist auch keins.
> Siehe hier: 
> 
> https://www.uke.de/studierende/index_69712.php?id=-1_-1_-1&as_link=https%3A//www.uke.de/studierende/index_64518.php&id_link=-1_-1_-1&as_breadcrumb=<a%20href%3D"/index.php">%7C%20Home</a>%20>%20<a%20href%3D"/studierende/index.php">Studierende</a>%20>%20<a%20href%3D"/studierende/index_64481.php">Bewerbung%20um%20einen%20Studienp  latz%20im%20Ersten%20Abschnitt</a>%20>%20%20%20Vorbereitung%20auf%20den%20HAM-Nat%20>%20Auswahlverfahren%20Humanmedizin%202008
> 
> Da stehen genau die Punktzahlen von 1,7; 1,8 und 1,9.
> Und wenn du das hochrechnest im 2-Punkterhythmus kommt das hin.



Ok, umso besser! nochmal 1,5 punkte mehr aufm 1,7er-konto. meine Rechnung bezglich der Grenze vom letzten Jahr lsst sich trotzdem anwenden: mit 46 Punkten haben wir bereits 57,5% von 80 Pkt, dem Grenzwert von letztem Jahr. Es fehlen also noch 42,5%, die wir durch HamNat erlangen mssen, also 34 Pkt. Eine richtige Frage im Test gibt uns nach wie vor 0,7375 Pkt. Wir mssen also 46,102, sprich 47 von 80 Fragen richtig beantworten, um den Grenzwert vom letzten Jahr zu erreichen. Dies sind 58,75% der Testfragen. Durch die offizielle Aufteilung mssen wir also etwa 2-3% weniger richtig beantworten, um trotzdem ber dem Grenzwert zu liegen. Da sich die DN, bis wohin eingeladen wurde, nicht verschoben hat (DN=2,0), hoffe ich, dass sich die Grenze auch nicht nach oben verschiebt. Dann sollte man mit 60% richtige Antworten drin sein.

Wenn ich irgendwas falsch berechnet hab oder auch aufgefasst hab, korrigiert mich.

----------


## mathematicus

> und leider ist 2,0 auch keine DN bei der man locker flockig durch den Test gehen kann. :-/


Die Fragen im Ham-Nat fand ich einfacher als die in den Uniklausuren einige Monate spter. Wenn sie nicht arbeiten msste, wre es auf jeden Fall sinnvoll gewesen, auch unvorbereitet hinzugehen, wenn man das eh schon alles an der Uni hatte, aber so kann man wohl nix machen - drcke auch die Daumen, dass es schnellstmglich ber Direktbewerbungen an den Unis klappt!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Dienst tauschen, hingehen, Platz kriegen?!

----------


## janooo

eine Frage an die Personen, die schon mal am Ham Nat teilgenommen haben: Was haltet ihr von der AndroidApp iPhysikum von MediLearn? sind die Fragen dort brauchbar zur vorbereitung?

----------


## LeniMarie

Ich knnte auch ein paar Tipps gebrauchen ;) Ich hab auch 9 Stunden Fahrt vor mir und msste bernachten..

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

PNs freischalten  :hmmm...:

----------


## lemonfridge

> Dienst tauschen, hingehen, Platz kriegen?!


mein Gedanke..

----------


## GinFizz

> Vielen vielen Dank GinFizz   War doch viel einfacher als ich dachte 
> Ich hoffe, man kann dich auch bei weiteren Fragen noch um Hilfe bitten?!


Klar, immer her damit. Dafr ist ja der thread da!! ;)

----------


## Wladimir74

Hallo ihr Studenten,
fhrt jemand von Berlin nach Magdeburg mit dem Auto und hat noch einen Platz frei $

----------


## mathematicus

> eine Frage an die Personen, die schon mal am Ham Nat teilgenommen haben: Was haltet ihr von der AndroidApp iPhysikum von MediLearn? sind die Fragen dort brauchbar zur vorbereitung?


Habe ihn ja zweimal geschrieben, meine Meinung: die Fragen sind ja dieselben wie in der Schwarzen Reihe, da hab ich aber nur Bio und Physik gekreuzt. Ist gut zum ben, aber mehr auch nicht, wrde mich also nicht nur damit beschftigen, sondern an die Themenliste der Uni halten. In Physik fand ich die Fragen aus dem bungsbuch Physik vom Harms zB besser. Aber lieber noch etwas mehr theoretisches Wissen aneignen, kreuzen muss man im Test dann ja sowieso^^ Und die Selbsttests auf der Homepage zum Schluss ruhig nochmal machen!

----------


## Nahkampfsocke

Habe mal eine Frage zu dem Medi-Learn Mathe- Skript... Auf Seite 9, Aufgabe E8 ist von einer Winkelgeschwindigkeit von 300s^(-1) die Rede.. Kurz darauf wird dies mit 3000 Umdrehungen pro Minute gleichgesetzt... Die Winkelgeschwindigkeit ist doch die Anzahl der Umdrehungen pro Sekunde, also 300*60=18000... Bei wem liegt wo der Fehler?  :Big Grin:

----------


## medizin93

Hey,
laso ich hab letztes Jahr schonmal mitgemacht und muss dieses Jahr in MD wieder ran. 
Also zur bernachtung kann ich sagen: ich war letztes Jahr im Ringel-Hostel oder so hnlich in der Otto von  Guericke Strae neben dem Theater. War ziemlich modern und man kann auch ruhig schlafen... obwohl, als ich da war hat jemand in einer anderen Wohnung ne heavy metal party geschmissen  :Big Grin:  aber das muss ja dieses mal nich so sein. von da aus kann man auch ziemlich gut ber die Einkaufsstrae Richtung uniplatz laufen ca. 30 min. einfach anrufen und fragen ob was frei ist...
 gilt nat fr alle Hostels. hat ca 20 euro gekostet.
zum fahren: mitfahrgelegenheit wr da wohl angesagt. aus berlin absolut kein Thema ca. 7-10 euro eine Strecke. blablacar hab ich jetzt mal geguckt... da ist ne menge
man kann sich nat auch von mama Papa oder Oma fahren lassen... hab ich letztes Jahr einige gesehen... find ich zwar ein bisschen affig, wenn man von seiner Oma bis zum Hrsaal gebracht wird aber muss ja jeder selbst wissen. und dann gibt's nat auch noch die DB... Regio zb wenn man nicht gerade aus BaW kommt.

Und als Tipp fr die Frischlinge: nehmt nen Kumpel mit oder eure beste Uschi. sprecht nicht die ganze zeit ber den Test.. ich hab zb den Fehler gemacht und mich anquatschen lassen. ca. 5-6 Leute wollten einem schon vor der Tr erzhlen, was sie alles knnen und gelernt haben...TOLL.... wie in der schule frher. Und ja auch im Hamnat sind manchmal Rechtschreibfehler, aber dass es Natronlauge und nicht Natronlage heisst, muss man ja nich ausdiskutieren... hatte da so einen Kandidaten.
Ne Flasche Wasser, nen Stift... das ding ist geritzt. und Leute mit kleiner blase bitte an den rand setzen. DANKE!  :Smilie: 

Und nun wnsch ich allen Leuten viel Glck und erfolg. Und auch wenn man oft hrt, MD ist keine schne Stadt--- Das stimmt mal gar nicht! MD ist der Hammer, wenn mans einmal kennt  :Big Grin: 

Gre

----------


## juju95

Ich bin am Mittwoch beim HamNat in Hamburg und gerade am ben, jetzt aber mal eine kleine Frage: die Selbsttests zeigen einem am Ende ja die Punkte an (was wei ich, 48 von 52) und am Ende das Verhltnis im /100. Welche dieser beiden Zahlen soll ich jetzt nehmen, um das mit meinem Abischnitt zu verrechnen? Bin da grad ein bisschen am rtseln, komme aber nicht recht weiter

----------


## Hibiskuss

Ich hab mir da die Punktwerte aus den letzten Jahren einfach angesehen. Da haben knapp 90 Punkte ausgereicht um zugelassen zu werden. Wenn du jetzt zum Beispiel einen Durchschnitt von 1,5 hast, dann hast du schon mal 50 Punkte. D.h. du brauchst noch etwa 40 durch den Test. 40/59 = 68%. So viel Prozent msstest du dann mindestens richtig haben. 
Das ist zumindest bisher so meine Rechnung gewesen...

----------


## Schubbe

> Die Winkelgeschwindigkeit ist doch die Anzahl der Umdrehungen pro Sekunde


Das stimmt so nicht, die Winkelgeschwindigkeit w ist in erster Linie die Vernderung eines Winkels Phi:

w = d Phi / dt

Also die zeitliche Ableitung deines Beobachtungswinkels oder was auch immer du definiert hast (bspw. auch den Auslenkwinkel eines Pendels).

Wichtig ist, dass sie nicht die Anzahl der Schwingungen pro Zeiteinheit angeben, sondern den Winkel pro Zeiteinheit. Ein voller Winkel entspricht 360 also 2 pi.

Um die Anzahl der Umdrehungen zu bekommen, musst du also modulo 2 pi rechnen:

Winkelgeschwindigkeit: v = w*r. Kreisumfang U = 2pi*r, d.h. eine Umlaufzeit T ist T =  2 pi / w. Die Frequenz f ist damit f =  w / 2pi.

Die Anzahl N der Umdrehung in einer Zeit Delta T ist damit schlichtweg N =  Delta T *f = 60*300/2pi ~ 30000 und nicht 180000.

Ich habe die Aufgabe aber nicht gesehen, d.h. alles ohne Gewhr ;)

Edit: Hirnaussetzer korrigiert.

----------


## Hibiskuss

Danke! Da hast du das alles aber mal richtig gut auf den Punkt gebracht =)

----------


## juju95

> Ich hab mir da die Punktwerte aus den letzten Jahren einfach angesehen. Da haben knapp 90 Punkte ausgereicht um zugelassen zu werden. Wenn du jetzt zum Beispiel einen Durchschnitt von 1,5 hast, dann hast du schon mal 50 Punkte. D.h. du brauchst noch etwa 40 durch den Test. 40/59 = 68%. So viel Prozent msstest du dann mindestens richtig haben. 
> Das ist zumindest bisher so meine Rechnung gewesen...


danke fr die Antwort !!!!!
okay, das heit, man rechnet mit dem Punktewert von x/59 und nicht mit dem Prozentwert
wollte eh nicht so viel rechnen aber damit ich mal nen Anhaltspunkt habe

----------


## Nahkampfsocke

Vielen Dank fr die ausfhrliche Erklrung!! Jetzt ists mir klar geworden! Vielen Dank!!  :Smilie:

----------


## eliya

ist es beim ham nat eigentlich wie beim tms, dass einem fr falsche antworten keine punkte abgezogen werden, sodass man trotzdem per zufall was ankreuzen kann? :Smilie:

----------


## GinFizz

siiii ;)

----------


## eliya

suuupii :Smilie:

----------


## gym-class-heroine

Ist es erforderlich,  sich fr ein Studium (In Hamburg, Berlin oder Magdeburg) beworben zu haben, um eine Einladung zum Test zu bekommen ?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hh? Natuerlich bekommst du nur ne Einladung wenn du auch diese Unis an OP1 hast?!

----------


## gym-class-heroine

> Hh? Natuerlich bekommst du nur ne Einladung wenn du auch diese Unis an OP1 hast?!


Ach so  :Big Grin:  Ich werde den Test nicht machen, aber ich wollte das wissen

----------


## MediHam2014

Hallchen!

Ich hab so meine Schwierigkeiten bei einer Frage des zweiten Selbsttest:

Im med. Labor wird 1ml Urin von Frau Meier mit 19ml Wasser vermischt. 3ml der Mischung werden mit 3ml Reagenz versetzt, in der resultierenden Lsung wird die Harnstoffkonzentration  von 5mmol/l gemessen.
Wie hoch ist die Harnstoffkonzentration im ursprnglichen Urin von Frau Meyer?

100mmol/l    67mmol/l     180mmol/l    200mmol/l     90mmol/l

Der Ansatz ist doch c=n/V oder liege ich da falsch? Kann man nicht mit C1/C2= V2/V1 vorgehen?

Danke im Voraus!

----------


## Schubbe

Dumm nach Dreisatz mssten das doch einfach 200mmol/L sein?

----------


## MediHam2014

> Dumm nach Dreisatz mssten das doch einfach 200mmol/L sein?


Ja das ist das Ergebnis. Nach Dreisatz? Irgendwie steh ich auf dem Schlau...

----------


## GinFizz

Also, ich denke mir das Ganze so: 1ml Urin kommt auf 19ml, das wren dann 1/20...dann wird die Konzentration 1 zu 1 vermischt. Das heit 1/40. 1/40=5mmol, dh. auf ein ml Urin kommen 200mmol.

----------


## MediHam2014

> Also, ich denke mir das Ganze so: 1ml Urin kommt auf 19ml, das wren dann 1/20...dann wird die Konzentration 1 zu 1 vermischt. Das heit 1/40. 1/40=5mmol, dh. auf ein ml Urin kommen 200mmol.


Danke hab es verstanden!

----------


## Schubbe

Der Grund warum du nicht mit c = n/V rechnen darfst ist brigens, dass die Stoffmenge n nicht erhalten bleibt. Die wird durch das Umfllen ja verndert. Ansonsten schon geschrieben: Du verdnnst im ersten Schritt um einen Faktor 20, anschlieend nochmal um einen Faktor 2.

Das heit du hast nur noch 0.05*0.5 deiner ursprnglichen Konzentration gemessen.

----------


## Diamondcraft

Hey!

Ich mal eine Frage zu Bewertungssystem des HAM-Nats. Vielleicht wurde das hier schonmal im Thread besprochen, jedoch habe ich keine Lust, alle 124 Seiten nochmal durch zu schauen. ;)  Und zwar wisst ihr, wie genau das Test-Ergebnis mit dem Abischnitt verrechnet wird? Habt ihr eventuell Erfahrungen aus dem letzten Jahr, wie gut man ungefhr im Test bei einem entsprechendem Abischnitt sein muss, um angenommen zu werden? Ich mach meinen Test an der Charite in Berlin und habe einen Schnitt von 1,2. 

Gre

----------


## Schubbe

Wird mit 49% verrechnet.

----------


## Panizzon

> Hey!
> 
> Ich mal eine Frage zu Bewertungssystem des HAM-Nats. Vielleicht wurde das hier schonmal im Thread besprochen, jedoch habe ich keine Lust, alle 124 Seiten nochmal durch zu schauen. ;)  Und zwar wisst ihr, wie genau das Test-Ergebnis mit dem Abischnitt verrechnet wird? Habt ihr eventuell Erfahrungen aus dem letzten Jahr, wie gut man ungefhr im Test bei einem entsprechendem Abischnitt sein muss, um angenommen zu werden? Ich mach meinen Test an der Charite in Berlin und habe einen Schnitt von 1,2. 
> 
> Gre


HAM-Nat: 49%
Schnitt: 51%

In HH zumindestens, wei nicht, ob auch in Berlin so ist, sieht die Skala zur Relation so aus:
HAM-Nat: 59pkt (max)
Schnitt: 60pkt (max -> 1.0)
Insgesamt: 119pkt (max)

Zum umrechnen des Schnitts in die Skala:
f(x) = (x-4)/(-3)*60

Wobei logischerweise 60pkt max ist und 42pkt (lustig oder?) min (Weil nur bis 1,9 eingeladen wird (in HH)).
Also jeder 0,1er Schritt im Abi-Schnitt entspricht 2pkt auf der Skala.

Bei deinen 1,2 wren das also (1,2-4)/(-3)*60 = 56pkt (Oder fr die noch Cleveren 60 - 4) fr den Schnitt.
Wenn Du Dir nun die Referenzwerte (ich wei nicht, ob Berlin die verffentlicht, HH schon) aus den letzten Jahren fr die Vergabe eines Studienplatzes anschaust und dabei die schlechtesten noch zugelassen bzw. vergeben Ergebnisse berechnet, kannst Du - wobei Du natrlich einen Durchschnitt brauchst, also mindestens die Ergebnisse aus 2 Jahren - ausrechnen, wie viele Punkte du im HAM-Nat brauchst um direkt einen Platz zu erhalten bzw. um evtl. noch zum HAM-Int zugelassen zu werden.

Und auch das nochmal am Rande, eine korrekte Antwort im HAM-Nat sind in der Skala 0,7375pkt, bei 80 Fragen, und 59% Wertung.

In HH brauchst Du aus Referenzen der letzten Jahre min. 87pkt um direkt ber den HAM-Nat zugelassen zu werden.
Das wren bei Dir (87 - 56) 31pkt die Du min. erreichen msstest im HAM-Nat um darber noch zugelassen zu werden. (in HH)
Was bedeutet Du musst (31 / 0,7375) ~42 (langsam wird die Ironie unheimlich) Fragen von 80 richtig beantworten. 



Das System darfst Du bei Abweichung von HH zu Berlin gerne adaptieren und hier posten, falls es Abweichungen im Wertungssystem berhaupt gibt (Habe mich fr Berlin nicht interessiert).


Und ja, ich tue mir diesen schwachsinnigen knstlichen Selektionsprozess dieses Jahr auch an...


LG,
Panizzon


Btw. Prokrastination ist ein frchterliches Phnomen...

----------


## Diamondcraft

@Panizzon Danke fr deine ausfhrliche Antwort!

Bei deinen Ausfhrungen habe ich schon gemerkt, dass das bei euch in HH ein Bisschen anders abluft, beispielsweise haben wir hier gar kein HAM-Int. (Der HAM-Nat wird erst seit 2013 in Berlin durchgefhrt) 

Ich denke aber, dass sich das Bewertungssystem von unserem HAM-Nat relativ stark an eures anlehnen wird. (Im Gegensatz zu HH gibt hier kaum Informationen zur Bewertung vom HAM-Nat, deswegen kann ich da schlecht Aussagen treffen). 

Ich htte in HH in den letzten Jahren also ~50% der Fragen richtig beantworten mssen. Ich schtze so bei mir mit 70-80%, also drfte es da hoffentlich keine Probleme hier geben, hoffe ich  :Smilie: 

Nochmals danke und dir viel Erfolg

----------


## Diamondcraft

Nachtrag: Ich habe doch jetzt noch was gefunden, das hatte ich bersehen. Jetzt muss ich noch rechnen. Wen es interessiert: http://www.charite.de/fileadmin/user...e_Internet.pdf

----------


## Diamondcraft

2. Nachtrag: (Man kann hier leider nicht die vergangenen Beitrge verndern, oder ich habe den Button noch nicht gefunden ^^)

Wen es interessiert, ich habe die Berliner Berechnung entdeckt:

1,0 Abi --> 900 Punkte (Punktetabellen fr diesen Zahlenzusammenhang gibts im Internet)
HAM-Nat alle Fragen richtig --> 400 Punkte (5 Punkte pro Frage)

Meine 1,2 waren 794 Punkte. In den letzten beiden HAM-Nats brauchte man fr eine Zulassung insgesamt im Schnitt 1000 Punkte. Ich htte also durch den Test 1000-794=206 Punkte sammeln mssen. --> 206/5=40,2 Fragen, also ca. 50%

Da sieht man also, trotz unterschiedlicher Herangehensweise der Berechnung zwischen Berlin und HH kommt so ca. das gleich raus.

Gre

----------


## Diamondcraft

3. Nachtrag:

Hier habe ich noch eine andere Quelle fr das Berliner Bewertungssystem bzgl. des HAM-Nats gefunden, und ich glaube, dass das nun das wirklich Richtige ist.  :Smilie: 

http://www.planz-studienberatung.de/...r-charite.html

Mit dieser Berechnung msste ich 32 Fragen richtig haben, ist also machbar.

Einen schnen Abend wnsche ich ^^

----------


## dyp97

... die Aufregung steigt, Leute!!

Ist jemand in den Hrsaal Universitt Hamburg, Von Melle Park 4, Audimax bestellt?

Viele Gre aus Schleswig-Holstein! :P

----------


## Kattus

> 3. Nachtrag:
> 
> Hier habe ich noch eine andere Quelle fr das Berliner Bewertungssystem bzgl. des HAM-Nats gefunden, und ich glaube, dass das nun das wirklich Richtige ist. 
> 
> http://www.planz-studienberatung.de/...r-charite.html
> 
> Mit dieser Berechnung msste ich 32 Fragen richtig haben, ist also machbar.
> 
> Einen schnen Abend wnsche ich ^^


Hi! Du schriebst vorher du hast 1,2 als DN? Ich hoffe, ich mache keinen Fehler, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, brauchst du da mehr als 32 Fragen richtig. Fr die 1,2 bekommst du 840 Punkte (900 - 30 - 30 = 840). Die Grenze im letzten Wintersemester lag bei 1020 Punkten. Wenn du also zb 50% der Fragen - also 40 Fragen- richtig hast, dann ergibt sich als Rechnung: 840 + 400*0,5 = 1040 (auf der website der Charit wird in irgendeiner pfd erklrt, dass du zu den Punkten fr die Abi-Note 400 x den prozentsatz aus dem Test addieren musst). Du brauchst also ca 40 richtige Antworten bzw halt ungefhr die Hlfte richtig (oder mehr, je nach dem wie die Grenze liegt).

Hier ist die Quelle:
http://www.charite.de/fileadmin/user...ahnmedizin.pdf

Ich denke, ich habe das richtig verstanden. Ich habe auch 1,2 und bin eingeladen und habe mir daher schon viele Gedanken ber ntige Punkte gemacht =)

Liebe Gre!

----------


## Panizzon

> ... die Aufregung steigt, Leute!!
> 
> Ist jemand in den Hrsaal Universitt Hamburg, Von Melle Park 4, Audimax bestellt?
> 
> Viele Gre aus Schleswig-Holstein! :P


Jop und auch alle anderen die in HH eingeladen wurden (Audimax, max. Volume: 1674). ;)

http://www.uni-hamburg.de/beschaefti...e/vmp_4_1.html

EDIT:




> Ich denke, ich habe das richtig verstanden. Ich habe auch 1,2 und bin eingeladen und habe mir daher schon viele Gedanken ber ntige Punkte gemacht =)


Nur ber die Punkte? ; P

Ich frage mich ja, ob die in HH und Berlin das gleiche Gert zur Auswertung der Tests verwenden...

----------


## Hibiskuss

Ich bin nicht im Audimax, sondern im Hauptgebude im Hrsaal B. 
Ich bin auch schon so aufgeregt  :Nixweiss:

----------


## dyp97

Dann denke ich, dass es aufgeteilt ist. Um ehrlich zu sein, wre alles andere auch bekloppt  :Slap:

----------


## Diamondcraft

> Hi! Du schriebst vorher du hast 1,2 als DN? Ich hoffe, ich mache keinen Fehler, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, brauchst du da mehr als 32 Fragen richtig. Fr die 1,2 bekommst du 840 Punkte (900 - 30 - 30 = 840). Die Grenze im letzten Wintersemester lag bei 1020 Punkten. Wenn du also zb 50% der Fragen - also 40 Fragen- richtig hast, dann ergibt sich als Rechnung: 840 + 400*0,5 = 1040 (auf der website der Charit wird in irgendeiner pfd erklrt, dass du zu den Punkten fr die Abi-Note 400 x den prozentsatz aus dem Test addieren musst). Du brauchst also ca 40 richtige Antworten bzw halt ungefhr die Hlfte richtig (oder mehr, je nach dem wie die Grenze liegt).
> 
> Hier ist die Quelle:
> http://www.charite.de/fileadmin/user...ahnmedizin.pdf
> 
> Ich denke, ich habe das richtig verstanden. Ich habe auch 1,2 und bin eingeladen und habe mir daher schon viele Gedanken ber ntige Punkte gemacht =)
> 
> Liebe Gre!


Hey Kattus!

Jo, ich habs genauso wie du gerechnet, nur mit anderen Ausgangszahlen. Denn die letzte HAM-Nat-Punktegrenze lag bei 980 http://www.charite.de/fileadmin/user...e_Internet.pdf (SM 2014 ist aktueller als WS 2013/2014), die davor lag bei 1020. --> Der Schnitt liegt bei 1000. Damit habe ich dann auch gerechnet. 1000-840=160 160/5=32 (5 Punkte je Frage)

Ich bin ja mal echt gespannt, wie hoch die Grenze diese Jahr ausfallen wird. Es ist ja ein Ding, dass sich die letzte Grenze des HAM-Nats im Vergleich zu dem davor verbessert hat, angesichts der doppelten Abschlusszahlen durch g8 htte ich das nicht gedacht. 

Kommst du auch aus Berlin Brandenburg und wenn ja aus welcher Schule? 

Gre und vielleicht sehen wir uns mal in der Klinik :P (Also wenn ich Chefarzt bin...^^)

----------


## Kattus

> Hey Kattus!
> 
> Jo, ich habs genauso wie du gerechnet, nur mit anderen Ausgangszahlen. Denn die letzte HAM-Nat-Punktegrenze lag bei 980 http://www.charite.de/fileadmin/user...e_Internet.pdf (SM 2014 ist aktueller als WS 2013/2014), die davor lag bei 1020. --> Der Schnitt liegt bei 1000. Damit habe ich dann auch gerechnet. 1000-840=160 160/5=32 (5 Punkte je Frage)
> 
> Ich bin ja mal echt gespannt, wie hoch die Grenze diese Jahr ausfallen wird. Es ist ja ein Ding, dass sich die letzte Grenze des HAM-Nats im Vergleich zu dem davor verbessert hat, angesichts der doppelten Abschlusszahlen durch g8 htte ich das nicht gedacht. 
> 
> Kommst du auch aus Berlin Brandenburg und wenn ja aus welcher Schule? 
> 
> Gre und vielleicht sehen wir uns mal in der Klinik :P (Also wenn ich Chefarzt bin...^^)


Huhu  :Smilie: 

soweit ich wei sind die Sommersemester allerdings immer "einfacher" als die Wintersemester weil sich wohl weniger Leute bewerben. So wurde es mir zumindest mal erzhlt. Ich persnlich gehe deswegen lieber von der Wintersemestergrenze aus bzw rechne sogar damit, dass die diesjhrige Grenze strenger ausfallen wird. So kann es fr mich immerhin (hoffentlich) keine negativen berraschungen diesbezglich geben  ::-winky: 

Ich komme aus Sachsen vom St. Benno Gymnasium  :Grinnnss!: 

Liebe Gre zurck und wenn es fr uns beide so luft wie gewnscht, sieht man sich hoffentlich auch schon mal bevor wir Chefrzte werden =D

----------


## Diamondcraft

Naja, ich wnsche dann allen morgigen HAM-Nat-Teilnehmern viel Erfolg, dass ihr die richtigen Kstchen ankreuzt  :Big Grin:  Wenn man ausgeruht ist und sich konzentriert, wird der bestimmt machbar sein  :Smilie:

----------


## eliya

[PHP]hey Leute, ich komm bei dieser Aufgabe irgendwie nicht weiter kann mir jemand helfen? :Smilie: 
[Wie hoch ist die Summe der Konzentrationen aller Ionen in der Lsung, wenn Sie 2 mmol Magnesiumchlorid in 6 ml Wasser lsen?

	 a. 333 mmol/l
	 b. 667 mmol/l
	 c. 111 mmol/l
	 d. 1000 mmol/l
	 e. 222 mmol/l
/PHP]

----------


## Nahkampfsocke

Magnesiumchlorid=> Mg2+ / 2Cl-
Also pro Mol MgCl2 entstehen drei Ionen-> 2mmol pro 6ml -> 6mmol pro 6ml
Also 1000mml pro Liter ;)

----------


## eliya

Danke dir :Smilie:  und es sind drei Ionen wegen einem Magnesium + zwei Chlor oder?

----------


## Nahkampfsocke

Genau, aus MgCl2 (die Formel muss man dafr wissen) wird im Wasser Mg2+ und zwei Cl-, nach Adam Riese drei Ionen :P

----------


## eliya

Super danke dir :Smilie:  und viel Glck euch allen morgen;)

----------


## Hibiskuss

Geschafft! Endlich ist es vorbei! 
Wie fandet ihr es? Ich fand es schwer aber jetzt nicht viel schwerer als den zweiten Selbsttest, oder? Eigentlich konnte man sich schon ganz gut vorbereiten. Ich hab aber auch einiges geraten.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wie lief es bei den MD-Anwrtern? Hab einige nervse Gestalten heute aufm Hauptcampus gesehen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zarudo

Ich hasse Physik  :Frown: 
Habe einiges geraten, einiges falsch und mir zum Glck eh keine Hoffnungen gemacht  :Big Grin: 
Sanguis: Ich kanns nicht gewesen sein, war in Gebude 44 :p

----------


## Nahkampfsocke

Ich glaub, ich mach gleich mal den 'Ham Nat 2015' Thread auf  :Big Grin:

----------


## GinFizz

moin! war auch im Gebude 44. ich glaub der Test wre machbar gewesen mit mehr Zeit und Ruhe zum berlegen. War ansonsten bei mir ziemliches Raten. kann jetzt nicht mal sagen, ob physik, bio oder chemie berwiegend war ....

----------


## dyp97

Nahkampfsocke: Danke!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dyp97

Ich habe das aber richtig verstanden, dass ich mich 2015 (falls es diesmal nicht klappt) sowohl fr das Sommersemester als auch fr das Wintersemester 2015 bewerben darf. Oder?? Danke!

----------


## medizin93

wow, ich dachte hier wr schon mehr los.
ich war im Gebude g26 gegenber der bib(Magdeburg). laut prof waren ja von 140 nur ca 100 da. ich hoffe das war berall so  :Big Grin: 
der Test an sich war ziemlich physiklastig aber machbar, wenn man ca.20 min mehr gehabt htte. hatte echt Probleme die kreuzchen noch rechtzeitig zu bertragen. 
die eine blonde "Aufseherin" war der Hammer -- wie sie immer gerufen hat:" Lachs, Lachs... hier ist noch einmal Lachs frei. Wer hat noch Lachs?!"  :Big Grin:  und ich freu mich schon auf die Vorlesungen beim vorsitzenden prof, der war echt entspannt.
iwie hab ich das Gefhl, dass die Mitbewerber dieses Jahr bis auf wenige ausnahmen noch jnger waren als letztes Jahr... Wahrscheinlich werd ich einfach nur lter  :grrrr....:   :Grinnnss!:  und bestimmt 80% Mdchen. da fhlt man sich mit seinem Y-Chromosom als aussenseiter (... jaja, warum gabs nicht mehr biofragen???) :Big Grin: 

naja jetzt erstmal ein khles und ein bisschen abschalten
euch allen starke nerven

----------


## medizin93

@dyp97: ja darfst du. du darfst dich zum ss an der Charit bewerben und im winter in HH,MD oder wieder an der Charit. aber beachte die auswahlgrenzen fr die Einladungen. Berlin ist von den grenzen HH oder MDs weit entfernt!!! wenn du also zb 1,7 hast, dann wrde ich mich zum ss eher an einer anderen uni als der Charit bewerben, das wr sonst ne vertane chance

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> ich freu mich schon auf die Vorlesungen beim vorsitzenden prof, der war echt entspannt.


Wer war es denn?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Wer war es denn?


Vermutlich Hoffi, der sich nett gegeben hat.  :Woow:

----------


## GinFizz

> iwie hab ich das Gefhl, dass die Mitbewerber dieses Jahr bis auf wenige ausnahmen noch jnger waren als letztes Jahr... Wahrscheinlich werd ich einfach nur lter  
> euch allen starke nerven



ahahhahaa, ich war auch schockiert, wie jung alle waren. kommt man sich mit 22 verdammmmt alt vor  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zarudo

GinFizz: Ohja, htte zum Schluss noch ein, zwei Minuten zum Raten gebraucht  :Big Grin: 
Ich war brigens der Typ in der zweiten Reihe  :Big Grin:

----------


## medizin93

> Wer war es denn?


ehhhm, da bin ich berfragt. Radio-onko hat er gesagt. kam aber ziemlich ruhig rber, nicht so wie die eine braunhaarige Dame die einen usserst "hflich" unten begrt hat  :Big Grin:  Mich mit den Worten: Rucksack DAAAAAA!!!! hin.
letztes Jahr war wenigstens noch ein: guten morgen drin 
aber schei drauf  :Smilie: 

ginfizz: selbst mit 21... eine ehemalige Mitschlerin war 2 Jahre jnger und macht jetzt Physikum. das wird immer krasser  :Big Grin:  bald mssen die Eltern aus jugendschutzgrnden mit in den prpsaal

sa auch ziemlich weit vorn

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ach Kliniker machen da auch Aufsicht? Dachte das wre den Vorklinikern vorbehalten..

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Er? 



Dann stimmts....

@sanguis: da machen hauptschlich kliniker die Aufsicht, weil in der berzahl..

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ja wenn ichs mir Recht berlege.. fahren die Vorkliniker scheinbar so kurz vorm Physikum lieber nochmal in den Urlaub^^

----------


## medizin93

genauuuuuuuuuuuu der wars :Big Grin:

----------


## GinFizz

> GinFizz: Ohja, htte zum Schluss noch ein, zwei Minuten zum Raten gebraucht 
> Ich war brigens der Typ in der zweiten Reihe


ahahahahaaa...berfhrt ;)

----------


## Hibiskuss

Ich will jetzt mein Testergebnis =/
Letztes Jahr kam das in Hamburg ja schon am Abend des nchsten Tages. Ich hoffe, dass sie dieses mal vielleicht noch schneller sind.

----------


## Nahkampfsocke

Am nchsten Abend?! MD verschickt erst am 16., oder??

----------


## Zarudo

Bzgl. MD hab ich auch immer was von ~ 3 Tagen gehrt

Ich will mal ne Liste machen, was ich sicher richtig habe, aber ich glaube, das deprimiert noch mehr  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nader_92

hat igjemd schon irgendeine art von rckmeldung?

----------


## LeRo2409

Ne noch nicht
Super nervs  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hibiskuss

Ich auch nicht. Ich guck echt alle 20 min nach. Waren bei euch eigentlich auch weniger Sitzpltze zur Verfgung als gekommen waren? Ich hatte bei mir das Gefhl, dass sie mit wenigeren gerechnet hatten. Vielleicht brauchen die jetzt mehr Zeit weil mehr Teilgenommen haben.

----------


## LeRo2409

Ja denke heute wird das keiner mehr. Bin mir auch so unsicher, ob das alles mit der Einwilligungserklrung geklappt hat bei mir. Kann den Link in der Mail immer wieder anklicken und alles ndern

----------


## Nahkampfsocke

In MD waren -nach dem was ich gehrt hab- eher weniger Teilnehmer als angemeldet

----------


## sushi95

Hallo  :Smilie: 

Ich war eigentlich immer ein stiller Mitleser, aber mich wrde es total interessieren, wenn jemand wei, bis zu welchem Durchschnitt in Berlin eingeladen wurde ... Wre toll, wenn das jemand wsste  :Smilie:

----------


## WChiara

:Smilie: 
Mag mir jemand von euch erklren wie sich meine Abiturnote mit dem Testergebnis zum Rangplatz zusammensetzt und was ich (mit 1,8 im Abitur) die letzten Semester in Magdeburg mit dem Test fr einen Rangplatz htte erreichen mssen, um genommen zu werden?
Vielen Dank!

----------


## GinFizz

> Mag mir jemand von euch erklren wie sich meine Abiturnote mit dem Testergebnis zum Rangplatz zusammensetzt und was ich (mit 1,8 im Abitur) die letzten Semester in Magdeburg mit dem Test fr einen Rangplatz htte erreichen mssen, um genommen zu werden?
> Vielen Dank!


Erfhrt man alles auf der Homepage! aber du httest 44 pkt fr deine Abinote und bis 80pkt kam man letztes Jahr noch rein.

----------


## Mustafa1993

> Mag mir jemand von euch erklren wie sich meine Abiturnote mit dem Testergebnis zum Rangplatz zusammensetzt und was ich (mit 1,8 im Abitur) die letzten Semester in Magdeburg mit dem Test fr einen Rangplatz htte erreichen mssen, um genommen zu werden?
> Vielen Dank!


dann brauchstest du im letzten Jahr 36/59*80 Testpunkte um noch einen Platz zu bekommen (das wren dann 48,8->49 von 80 Punkte im Test)

----------


## GinFizz

heyy MD ist drauen!!! Wie siehts bei euch aus?? Muss ich eigtl. noch - 25 rechnen, wegen Abibestennote??

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> heyy MD ist drauen!!! Wie siehts bei euch aus?? Muss ich eigtl. noch - 25 rechnen, wegen Abibestennote??


Was steht denn auf deinem Ergebnis drauf?

----------


## GinFizz

Rangplatz 112 und 105 werden ber das adh genommen

----------


## nevermind923

Ja, musst du quasi abziehen. Also bei uns war es zumindest so, bei mir stand damals 28, was Platz 3 der HAMNATler war laut Studiendekanat. Sonst einfach nachfragen  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Die Pltze 1-25 werden in der Rangfolge der Durchschnittsnote ohne Ablegen eines Tests vergeben (Excellenzquote). Ab Platz 26 werden die Rangpltze nach dem Ergebnis eines Auswahltests in Verbindung mit der Durchschnittsnote vergeben.


Klingt fr mich eher so als wre der beste Rangplatz, den man mit dem HamNat erreichen kann Rangplatz 26. Daher ist der letzte, der mit dem HamNat reinkommt derjenige mit Rangplatz 105 (wenn 105 genommen werden, wie du sagst).

Edit: Nevermind hats geklrt.  :hmmm...: 

Aber doch nochmal...Platz 3 unter den HamNatlern, aber trotzdem immer noch Platz 28 von 105 zugelassenen bers AdH? Daher drfte die Zahl, die auf dem Ergebnis steht trotzdem die entscheidende sein oder?

----------


## nevermind923

Die Frage ist: 105 bers adh oder 105 ber den hamnat. ersteres kme mir wenig vor oder?
edit: grad geguckt, 105 bers adh. dann wre 112 schlecht  :Frown:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Bin jetzt auch nur nach dem gegangen was GinFizz geschrieben hat. Aber wrd eigentlich hinkommen oder wenn dann noch die Leute mit Wartezeit und aus der Abibestenquote dazukommen, dann sinds fast 200 Leute, die in MD anfangen.

----------


## jojosmum

"Insgesamt werden im AdH nach Abzug der Vorabquoten 60 % der verbleibenden Pltze des ersten Fachsemesters im Studiengang Medizin (ca. 105 Studienpltze) vergeben."

Das heit doch, dass die 25 Vorabpltze ohne Test in den 105 inkludiert sind, oder? Das heit nur die ersten 80 gerankten Testteilnehmer haben eine Chance dabei zu sein.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Naja oder eben die Rangpltze 26 bis 105. (mit HamNat)

----------


## nevermind923

> Naja oder eben die Rangpltze 26 bis 105. (mit HamNat)


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## GinFizz

Treibt mich nicht in den Wahnsinn!!!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Dann ruf halt an  :Nixweiss:

----------


## ehemaliger User_01082016-1

> Treibt mich nicht in den Wahnsinn!!!!


Chill mal, ich wette, dass man mit deiner Punktzahl noch reinkommst. Ich komme auf 80 Pkt und bin weit abgeschlagen. Und die htten letztes Jahr gereicht, so krass kann es nicht gestiegen sein.

Zum Thema, von hochschulstart:

Die Studienpltze im AdH fr den Studiengang Medizin werden nach einer Rangliste vergeben. Die Pltze 1-25 werden in der Rangfolge der Durchschnittsnote ohne Ablegen eines Tests vergeben (Excellenzquote). Nimmt ein zugelassener Bewerber auf den Pltzen 1-25 seinen Studienplatz nicht an, wird der freigewordene Studienplatz nach dem Testergebnis in Verbindung mit der Durchschnittsnote (s. Punkt 2) vergeben.

Das wrde wiederum bedeuten, dass die 25 Bestenquote im ADH und somit in der Liste sind.

----------


## LeRo2409

Geht's jetzt hier nur um Magdeburg  :Big Grin: ? Oder hat einer von Hamburg auch schon was??

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Chill mal, ich wette, dass man mit deiner Punktzahl noch reinkommst. Ich komme auf 80 Pkt und bin weit abgeschlagen. Und die htten letztes Jahr gereicht, so krass kann es nicht gestiegen sein.


Aber deine Punktzahl ist ja nicht gleichbedeutend mit deinem Rang  :Nixweiss: 

Aber wie gesagt, nicht hier rumsitzen und verschiedene Interpretationen von verschiedenen Usern abwarten, sondern anrufen solange die Damen im Studiendekanat noch da sind.

----------


## ehemaliger User_01082016-1

> Aber deine Punktzahl ist ja nicht gleichbedeutend mit deinem Rang


Wie meinste das?

Ich wollte nur ausdrcken, dass ich denke, dass er eig. deutlich ber der Auswahlgrenze der Punktzahl sein muss, auch wenn der Rang womglich was anderes meint. Das ist schwer zu erklren  :Big Grin:

----------


## Schokokekskruemel

Rang 156.... ich geh mich betrinken.
lohnt sich nicht mehr zu hoffen...

----------


## jojosmum

So, ich habe jetzt per Mail gefragt, das ist die Antwort (die 77 ist der Rang, der in der ursrpnglichen Mail stand):

_der Gesamtrangplatz beinhaltet alle Bewerber, somit auch die Exzellenzquote. D.h. Sie haben Platz 77. Es wird ca. 105 Zulassungen in dieser Quote geben._

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ja dann bist du doch drin. 

Edit: user verwechselt. trotzdem glueckwunsch ;)

----------


## LeRo2409

So hab von Hamburg Mail bekommen
Bin zum Interview eingeladen  :Smilie: ! Aber hab keine Ahnung auf welchem Platz ich bin, kann ich das irgendwie rausfinden??

----------


## Schokokekskruemel

ist sogar 153... komme auf 81 und knnte kotzen... wei nicht mal was ich in der vorbereitung htte anders machen sollen

----------


## jojosmum

und GinnFizz ist drin, wenn nur 7 Leute ihren Platz nicht annehmen - das msste ja klappen. Letztes Jahr war es ja lt. Homepage im Ergebnis bis Rang 148, da haben also ber 40 Leute den Platz nicht angenommen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_01082016-1

Trstet es dich, wenn ich Sage, dass nur 2-4 Punkte wohl den Unterschied machen? Ich hab nen Gesamtpunkt weniger und trotzdem 20 Pltze schlechter  :Big Grin:  . Nicht aufgeben.

----------


## Diamondcraft

Wei eigentlich jemand, wann die Berliner Bescheid bekommen?

----------


## eliya

Ich hab noch keine email von hamburg bekommen.. heisst es automatisch dass ich nicht zum ham int eingeladen werde?

----------


## sushi95

Wir Berliner bekommen am 25.8. erst Bescheid -.- 

Hat wirklich niemand rumgefragt, bis zu welchem Durchschnitt die CHarite eingeladen hat?

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Ich hab noch keine email von hamburg bekommen.. heisst es automatisch dass ich nicht zum ham int eingeladen werde?


Wrde mich auch sehr interessieren! Eine Freundin wartet auch noch  :Frown:

----------


## Zarudo

Platz 135  :Smilie:   :Frown: 
Ich hatte mit 200-irgendwas gerechnet.
Nehmen denn sooo viele Leute ihre Pltze nicht an?

----------


## bonjourjenny

Wieso zum Henker hab ich keine Mail von MD bekommen?!

----------


## medizin93

toll..  
htte man einfach mal ein paar kreuze an eine andere stelle gesetzt. ist doch zum  :kotzen: 
ich hoffe, dass jetzt folgendes passiert: es konnten nicht alle Pltze ber die warter und abibesten besetzt werden und wandern jetzt schn ins adh (funktioniert das eig so?) und von den hamnatlern wollen pltzlich 60 oder 70 von mir aus auch mehr was anderes studieren oder werden noch von anderen Unis ausgewhlt!!!
BIIIIIITTTTTTTTTEEEEEE

alle die iwo anders nen platz kriegen wrden. geht weg!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

naja und wenn das nichts wird: ich glaub bei unserem mcDon vergeben die noch ausbildungspltze. dann werd ich burgerbrater

----------


## bonjourjenny

Haben denn auch die Leute ne Mail bekommen, die schlecht abgeschnitten haben?

----------


## medizin93

ehhhhh....
es bekommen alle ne mail . ich hab die auch erst spter bekommen letztes jahr. da gings hier im forum schon mchtig ab und ich hatte noch keinen plan. ABER: mach dir mal keinen kopf. du wirst noch frh genug erfahren obs geklappt hat oder nicht. ruf doch einfach mal da an!!

und dieses Jahr sinds wirklich nur ein paar punkte also warten....

----------


## bonjourjenny

Naja hab im Moment Dienst und bin schon fertig mit den Nerven, weil hier alle schon ber die Testergebnisse reden und ich mit den anderen dann hchstwahrscheinlich die "Ablehnung" bekomm 😢
Vllt sollte ich denen eine Mail schreiben

----------


## medizin93

das wrde ich jetzt gar nicht mal so sagen. ich hab ja nach rang auch keinen platz. und trotzdem ne mail. also kanns ja auch sein, dass du ne gute mail im Postfach hast, wenn du nachher nach hause fhrst. ich wrde anrufen... ne mail dauert wahrscheinlich noch lnger als du auf das testergebnis warten musst  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rossignola

@LeRo2409: Hey, herzlichen Glckwunsch zur Einladung zum HamInt!  :Smilie:  Ich war letztes Jahr in der selben Situation wie du, damals hab ich an einem Tag 3 E-Mails von denen bekommen, in der dritten stand dann auch endlich drin, welchen Rangplatz ich hatte. Also erstmal nicht die Nerven verlieren, ich denke, da kommt noch was, wsste jedenfalls nicht, warum sie es dieses Jahr verheimlichen sollten. ;)
Auch an alle anderen mit Erfolgserlebnissen herzlichen Glckwunsch und an alle Wartenden: Nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken  :Smilie:

----------


## jojosmum

> Naja hab im Moment Dienst und bin schon fertig mit den Nerven, weil hier alle schon ber die Testergebnisse reden und ich mit den anderen dann hchstwahrscheinlich die "Ablehnung" bekomm 😢
> Vllt sollte ich denen eine Mail schreiben


Hast Du denn die Einverstndniserklrung fr die Teilnahme an der Studie abgegeben und den Onlinefragebogen ordentlich ausgefllt und abgeschickt (und nicht aus versehen ohne "speichern" wieder geschlossen)?

----------


## bonjourjenny

Ach mensch.. Whrend des Dienstes kann ich ja noch nicht einmal telefonieren 😐
Ich hoffe die kommen jetzt mal in die puschen und schreiben was Sache ist

----------


## LeRo2409

Dankeschn Rossignola  :Smilie:  da bin ich beruhigt

----------


## Hibiskuss

Ich habe auch eine Direktzusage von Hamburg =)

----------


## janooo

Leider keine Zusage. nun heit es wohl 2 Semester Biologie und nchstes Jahr aufs neue versuchen
Glckwunsch an alle die es geschafft haben!!  :Smilie:

----------


## anka_

@Hibiskuss Wann hast du die Zusage bekommen? Jetzt grade erst?

----------


## LeRo2409

Mist Platz 265, bockt nicht  :Big Grin:  wird hart werden

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Leider keine Zusage. nun heit es wohl 2 Semester Biologie und nchstes Jahr aufs neue versuchen
> Glckwunsch an alle die es geschafft haben!!


Wieso willst du denn Wartesemester verschwenden?

----------


## EVT

Eben.. Mach doch lieber ein FSJ. Oder hast du das schon?
Wenn man zu spaet das Fach wechselt, gibt es auch Probleme beim Bafoeg.
Bio hat ausserdem ganz schlechte Jobaussichten.

----------


## Nahkampfsocke

Hat jemand eine Zusage von MD?

----------


## Stahllocher

Habe auch zuerst 4 Semester Biologie studiert (ums ggf ber Quereinstieg oder Zweitstudium zu versuchen), wrde jetzt aber definitv die Finger davon lassen. Ist zwar tweilweise ne ganz nette Vorbereitung fr den Hamnat, aber die Zeit, die du da noch in andere Mist investieren musst (Botanik, Zoologie...), ist es echt nicht wert. Und ich bereue es echt total die Wartezeit verschenkt zu haben.
Muss wohl auch nchstes Jahr nochmal ran, wenn ich denn berhaupt eingeladen werde :/

----------


## Janosh

Nahkampfsocke ich habe eine Zusage  :Smilie:

----------


## EVT

> Habe auch zuerst 4 Semester Biologie studiert (ums ggf ber Quereinstieg oder Zweitstudium zu versuchen), wrde jetzt aber definitv die Finger davon lassen. Ist zwar tweilweise ne ganz nette Vorbereitung fr den Hamnat, aber die Zeit, die du da noch in andere Mist investieren musst (Botanik, Zoologie...), ist es echt nicht wert. Und ich bereue es echt total die Wartezeit verschenkt zu haben.
> Muss wohl auch nchstes Jahr nochmal ran, wenn ich denn berhaupt eingeladen werde :/


Wenn Quereinstieg, dann ueber Zahnmedizin oder Molekulare Medizin etc. Aber da ist der NC ja auch nicht gerade niedrig.
Ausserdem muss man auf die richtigen Unis achten.
Zweitstudium geht mittlerweile eigentlich nur noch ueber wissenschaftliche Gruende, da am besten eine Promotion, aber bis man die hat, kann man auch einfach ueber die Wartezeit gehen, dann ist der Platz wenigstens sicher.

----------


## Nahkampfsocke

> Nahkampfsocke ich habe eine Zusage


Hey, cool! Schalt mal deine pn frei ;)

----------


## janooo

FSJ wollte ich nicht machen da ich gar keine wartesemester sammeln will. und auf bafg bin ich nicht angewiesen. also werd ich damit keine probleme haben. ich hab mich fr biologie eingeschrieben, weil ich "im lernprozess drin bleiben" wollte. und natrlich auch als vorbereitung fr den ham nat im nchsten jahr. mir ist auch bewusst dass man viel zeit in fcher wie zoologie und hnliches investieren muss aber das find ich nicht ganz so dramatisch. immerhin lernt man da ja auch viele interessante dinge und das ist meiner meinung nach nie schlecht. zu den jobaussichten, ich hatte eh nicht vor, das studium zu beenden.

----------


## EVT

Gut, zum lernen ist das ok. Aber da wuerde ich mir den Stundenplan ganz genau angucken. Es gibt ja mittlerweile viele verschiedene Biostudiengaenge, auch sowas wie Humanbiologie etc.

----------


## Stahllocher

> Wenn Quereinstieg, dann ueber Zahnmedizin oder Molekulare Medizin etc. Aber da ist der NC ja auch nicht gerade niedrig.
> Ausserdem muss man auf die richtigen Unis achten.
> Zweitstudium geht mittlerweile eigentlich nur noch ueber wissenschaftliche Gruende, da am besten eine Promotion, aber bis man die hat, kann man auch einfach ueber die Wartezeit gehen, dann ist der Platz wenigstens sicher.


Ja und dafr noch mehr Arbeit zu investieren um dann vielleicht irgendwann das Wunschstudium zu bekommen.. ne dann lieber erstmal was handfestes machen um auf jeden Fall zumindest nen Job sicher zu haben und neben dem medizinstudium dann evtl sogar arbeiten zu knnen. Hab nur 3-4 Tage  fr den Hamnat gelernt (also als die Einladung eingetrudelt ist, da ich nicht damit gerechnet hatte) und trotzdem noch 76 Gesamtpunkte bekommen. Fang nchstes Jahr dann einfach frh genug an und hoffe, dass es dann klappt.

----------


## Hibiskuss

@anka
Ich hatte die um kurz vor drei bekommen. Ich war nur gerade nicht zu Hause. Ich ha dann alle Leute auf der Strae ganz bld angegrinst. =)

----------


## medizin93

mal ne frage an die mdler die noch weiter zittern mssen.

mal angenommen es gibt jetzt eine fertige Rangliste. der zuletztzugelassene hatte eine Punktzahl von zb 80(rangplatz = x). und jetzt nehmen wieder 40 Leute den platz nicht an, dann geht's doch weiter nach dem letzten zugelassenen Bewerber. also bei zb. 79 punkten. jetzt ist es zb so, dass die rangpltze x+1 bis x+50 alle die gleiche Punktzahl aber nen unterschiedlichen rang haben. dann wird doch gelost. also kann es doch sein, dass noch die nchsten 75-100 oder sogar mehr noch ne chance haben wenn gelost wird oder? 

ich hoffe das war nicht zu kompliziert.... aber jetzt diese warterei bis september halt ich nicht aus!!!! 

euch noch ein schnes Wochenende. ich geh jetzt erstmal was trinken  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Es wird halt vermutlich einfach nachgerckt bis zu nem bestimmten Rang, je nachdem wieviele Pltze noch frei werden. Oder was genau willst du wissen?

----------


## medizin93

ja so hnlich ist meine frage: es wird nachgerckt, aber wie? wenn jetzt rangplatz 125-175 die gleiche Punktzahl haben, wird dann unter ihnen gelost oder ab 125 aufgeforstet?
ich werd einfach am Montag mal nachfragen

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Naja wenn noch weitere 20 zugelassen werden nach Rangplatz 105, dann ist halt der letzte mit Zulassung der mit Rangplatz 125....vielleicht versteh ich auch grad nicht was du meinst.

----------


## medizin93

http://www.med.uni-magdeburg.de/Stud...hren+2012.html

ist zwar von 2012 aber die regeln sind ja gleich. ich les da raus, dass wenn unter den Nachrckern Punktgleichheit besteht, gelost wird. egal ob rang 125 oder rang 156, wenn sie die gleiche Punktzahl haben.  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ja gut, aber das besagt ja nur, dass der letztzugelassene Teilnehmer 75 Punkte hatte. Der vor ihm hatte 76. Dann kamen die Leute mit 75 und unter denen wurde gelost. So ist ja auch das normale Verfahren im AdH, nicht nur jetzt beim HamNat. So wrde ich das verstehen. Wenn du aber einfach Montag anrufst, hast du Gewissheit.

----------


## medizin93

jo, werd ich machen. und dann heissts warten  :Wand:

----------


## JamestheCook

Ham-Nat war easy jungs

----------


## Amygdala88

LeRo2409, mach' Dich nicht zu verrckt wg der Platzzahl..Es ist schon in den letzten Jahren aufgefallen, dass die Differenz von einem Punkt aus HamNat plus Abinote gleich 20-30 Pltze auf der Liste ausmachen knnen. Es ist also noch vieles offen und der HamInt kann die Verhltnisse wieder komplett umkehren..

----------


## eliya

Hey Leute, ich htte mal eine allgemeine Frage.
Wenn man sich neben Medizin fr einen rtlich zulassungsbeschrnkten Studiengang beworben hat und angenommen wurde und den Platz vorlufig annimmt, kann man dann doch wieder ablehnen wenn man doch einen Platz fr Medizin bekommt? Weil die Entscheidungsphase fr rtlich zulassungsbeschrnkte Fcher ist bis Montag, dann verfllt die Zulassung. 
Danke ! :Smilie: )

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

keine ahnung wie oft das hier schon gefragt wurde..aber ja.

----------


## Soph103

Hallo Leute, ich habe eine Frage zum Ham-NAT MD.
Wei jemand von euch welche Punktzahl Rangplatz 105 (oder etwas besser) erreicht hat?
Ich selbst habe 84 Punkte und Rangplatz 107.
Hatte ich da vllt. einfach nur Lospech?

----------


## juju94

keine Panik deine Chance zugelassen zu werden sind ziemlich hoch. So weit ich wei sind in der Abibestenquoten nicht alle Pltze vergeben worden, diese flieen jetzt in die neue Runde mit ein. Und ich selbst war i.-was Plat 14X und studiere dank der FSJler und allen den die ihren Platz ganz abgesagt haben

----------


## bonjourjenny

Sagt mal, wo genau ruft ihr an bei Fragen bzgl Hamnat in MD? Ich hab nmlich komischerweise immer noch kein Testergebnis zugesandt bekommen -.-

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

http://www.med.uni-magdeburg.de/sdkBewerbung.html nich so schwer...

----------


## Knateu

> Ich hab nmlich komischerweise immer noch kein Testergebnis zugesandt bekommen -.-


Sieht bei mir genauso aus.
bonjourjenny, hast du an der Studie teilgenommen?

----------


## Roteserdbeerchen

Ich glaube zu verstehen was du meinst...hier mal meine berlegung dazu:
Die Rangpltze werden den Bewerbern doch aufgrund ihres Ergebnisses von Abi+ham nat zugewiesen (dabei kann hchstens eine Punktzahl von 60+59 erreich werden). Jetzt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit nun sehr gro dass Bewerber dieselbe Gesamtpunktzahl haben. Was passiert in diesem Fall? Ich denke es wird ausgelost, damit jeder einen eigenen Rang bekommen kann. (Dass jeder einen eigenen Rang bekommt mache ich daran fest, dass jemand hier dieselbe Punktzahl hat wie ich, wir aber unterschiedliche Rnge haben). Das Losglck hat also denke ich schon entschieden, denn nach was fr Kriterien wrden die Rnge denn sonst vergeben? Ich glaube kaum, dass sie die Bewerber alphabetisch ordnen. (Bewerber Mller, Schulz und Schmidt haben alle die Punktzahl 80, dann wird wohl kaum Bewerber Mller an Stelle 1, danach Schmidt und danach Schulz kommen, sondern eben so wie das Los entscheidet)

Das ist natrlich entmutigend. Auch ich bin gerade mehr als unzufrieden mit meinen Rangplatz. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass sich etwa 30 Deppen (die Zahl errechne ich aus meinem Gesamtrangplatz minus (105 (Zahl der Zulassungen ber AdH) + 25 (Exzellenz Quote) )finden, die ihre Pltze nicht annehmen...oder MD seine Kapazitten umfassend erweitert....
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit spricht dagegen  :Frown: 
Wie sieht es denn bei dir aus? 
Ich halte es auch nicht aus und trinken hilft nur bedingt gegen meinen Frust 🍻😔

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> oder MD seine Kapazitten umfassend erweitert....


Das wird zu 99,95% nicht passieren.

----------


## EVT

Vor allen Dingen nicht so kurzfristig.

----------


## bonjourjenny

@Knateu beruhigt mich, dass ich hier nicht die Einzige bin. Und nein, ich hab nicht an der Studie teilgenommen.

----------


## jojosmum

> @Knateu beruhigt mich, dass ich hier nicht die Einzige bin. Und nein, ich hab nicht an der Studie teilgenommen.


Dann ist es aber doch auch klar, dass Du keine Mail bekommst sondern erst Anfang September von Hochschulstart informiert wirst, so stand es ja in der Einladung zum Test:

_Die Studienteilnehmer(innen), die den Fragebogen ausgefllt und die unterschriebene 
Einwilligungserklrung abgegeben haben, erhalten bereits wenige Tage nach dem 
Auswahltest eine Rckmeldung ber ihr Testergebnis. Ansonsten erhalten Sie mit 
dem regulren Bescheid der Stiftung fr Hochschulzulassung Nachricht ber den 
Erfolg Ihrer Studienplatzbewerbung. 
_

----------


## bonjourjenny

Ach verdammt! Also kann ich die Hoffnung aufgeben  :Frown:

----------


## eliya

Das bedeutet wenn man einen Platz von einem rtlich zulassungsbeschrnkten Studiengang vorlufig annimmt verfallen die Bewerbungen fr Medizin nicht oder?
Sry aber die haben mir noch nicht geantwortet :Smilie: )

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Verfallen tut nichts. Pltze, die nicht angenommen werden, werden im Nachrckverfahren vergeben oder verlost.

----------


## eliya

nein ich meine wenn ich einen Platz jetzt annehme von einem rtlich zulassungsbeschrnkten Studiengang weil ich mich bis morgen entscheiden muss, dann verfallen meine Bewerbungen fr Medizin nicht oder? weil ich in erster Linie medizin studieren will und wenn ich da einen platz kriege dann sage ich den platz vom rtl. zulassungsbeschr. studiengang wieder ab.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hab ich doch vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben, dass du das machen kannst? Manchmal glaub ich, man schreibt hier fr Wnde..

----------


## eliya

ja ich wei was du geschrieben hast.. nur steht gerade im Bewerbungsportal fr rtlich zulassungsbeschrnkte Studiengnge dass wenn man annimmt alle anderen Bewerbungen in dem Serviceverfahren verfallen.. aber damit sind wahrscheinlich die Bewerbungen fr rtlich zulassungsbeschrnkte Studiengnge gemeint oder? das war meine Frage :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Aaaah....luft Medizin ber die Unis oder ber hochschulstart? Von wem wird das koordiniert? Sorry aber einfach ein bisschen nachdenken..

----------


## eliya

ganz ehrlich wenn du dich bei jeder deiner antworten so aufregst und meine Fragen dir zu dumm sind dann antworte mir doch einfach nicht.. also auf so eine art von hilfe kann ich gerne verzichten

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

:'D Ja weils unglaublich viel verlangt ist von jemandem, der Abitur hat, mal eigenstndig zu denken. Aber vielleicht ist hier ja noch jemand, der dir das Kinn kraulen will.

----------


## eliya

so weit habe ich schon gedacht.. mit meiner frage wollte ich nur sichergehen dass ich alles richtig gemacht habe.. ich wollte nur die meinung eines anderen damit ich sicher nichts falsch mache.. 
Die zeit die du investierst um mich hier fertig zu machen, knntest du darin stecken mir einmal vernnftig zu antworten, damit sich die sache schnell erledigt hat!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich hab sie einmal vernnftig beantwortet. Dass du 4 Anlufe brauchst um zu verstehen, dafr kann ich nichts. Aber nun nochmal: Ja du kannst dich fr Medizin und den anderen Studienplatz bewerben, kannst auch den anderen Studienplatz annehmen und wenn du nen Platz fr Medizin bekommst, dann exmatrikulierst du dich aus dem anderen Studiengang und immatrikulierst dich in Medizin.

----------


## eliya

Dankeschn :Smilie:

----------


## l0r3n4

Hallo, ich htte mal eine Frage  :Smilie:  

Ich habe dieses Jahr zwar eine Einladung zum Ham-Nat in Berlin bekommen (Abischnitt 1,1), aber nur auf gut Glck teilgenommen und mir keinen Erfolg erhofft, da ich in der Oberstufe Chemie abgewhlt habe und dieser Test ja doch sehr Chemie-lastig ist. 

Mein Plan istes jetzt, mich fr das SoSe 2015 zu bewerben und bis zum Ham-Nat im Februar es zumindest zu versuchen, meine Lcken in Chemie zu fllen (ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ich mit meinem Schnitt nicht ALLE Fragen dieses Tests richtig beantworten muss). 

Allerdings mchte ich in dieser Zeit auch nicht zu Hause rumhocken, und habe daran gedacht mich fr Psychologie in der HU einzutragen (habe bereits eine Zulassung). Auf der Internetseite steht ja, dass das Studium eine naturwissenschaftliche Ausprgung hat und ich dachte mir, dass ich dadurch vll auch meine Bio- und Mathekenntnisse etwas auffrischen knnte. Allerdings wei ich auch nicht, wie anspruchsvoll dieses Studium ist und ob ich dann berhaupt Zeit htte, mir nebenbei Chemie beizubringen. 

Meine Frage an euch ist: hat jemand von euch selbst mal begonnen, Psychologie (an der HU) zu studieren oder kennt jemanden, der das tut? Ich mache mir nmlich auch Sorgen, dass ich es eben nicht schaffe, Chemie nachzuholen und dann Medizin sowieso nichts fr mich wre.. Aber versuchen mchte ich es auf jeden Fall!

----------


## l0r3n4

Hallo, ich htte mal eine Frage  :Smilie:  

Ich habe dieses Jahr zwar eine Einladung zum Ham-Nat in Berlin bekommen (Abischnitt 1,1), aber nur auf gut Glck teilgenommen und mir keinen Erfolg erhofft, da ich in der Oberstufe Chemie abgewhlt habe und dieser Test ja doch sehr Chemie-lastig ist. 

Mein Plan istes jetzt, mich fr das SoSe 2015 zu bewerben und bis zum Ham-Nat im Februar es zumindest zu versuchen, meine Lcken in Chemie zu fllen (ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ich mit meinem Schnitt nicht ALLE Fragen dieses Tests richtig beantworten muss). 

Allerdings mchte ich in dieser Zeit auch nicht zu Hause rumhocken, und habe daran gedacht mich fr Psychologie in der HU einzutragen (habe bereits eine Zulassung). Auf der Internetseite steht ja, dass das Studium eine naturwissenschaftliche Ausprgung hat und ich dachte mir, dass ich dadurch vll auch meine Bio- und Mathekenntnisse etwas auffrischen knnte. Allerdings wei ich auch nicht, wie anspruchsvoll dieses Studium ist und ob ich dann berhaupt Zeit htte, mir nebenbei Chemie beizubringen. 

Meine Frage an euch ist: hat jemand von euch selbst mal begonnen, Psychologie (an der HU) zu studieren oder kennt jemanden, der das tut? Ich mache mir nmlich auch Sorgen, dass ich es eben nicht schaffe, Chemie nachzuholen und dann Medizin sowieso nichts fr mich wre.. Aber versuchen mchte ich es auf jeden Fall!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Dann versuchs doch einfach? Bis zum SoSe ist ja noch ewig Zeit.

----------


## medizin93

wenn du schon studieren willst, und sagst, dass du Chemie-wissenslcken hast.... dann wrde ich vielleicht nicht unbedingt psycho studieren, sondern bio oder Chemie /biochemie. Wenn du wirklich Medizin machen mchtest und dir die Noten in deinem Wartezeitfach egal sind......
ich glaub einige sind auch zulassungsfrei und das ist die beste,gnstigste Nachhilfe, die du kriegen kannst innerhalb eines Semesters  :Smilie: 

Edit: nicht persnlich nehmen, aber ich hab manchmal das Gefhl, dass sich einige der Leute hier mit 1,0-1,3 unntig das leben schwer machen und jammern wenn sie so mega wichtige Entscheidungen treffen mssen, wie: welche uni such ich mir aus? ich bekomm mit meinem Abi 1,2 keinen platz.... 

sry schonmal dafr  :Meine Meinung:  ::-oopss:

----------


## aii

Ernsthaft? Extra ein Studium anfangen fr den hamnat?  Ich habe eine weile Chemie studiert und kann nur sagen, dass das keine Vorbereitung fr den hamnat ist. Das erste Semester beispielsweise nur anorganische Chemie und das viel zu detailliert und vertieft. Das ist verschwendete Zeit,  wenn man kein richtiges Interesse am fach hat. Mach urlaub, geniesse dein leben, mach das KPP. Hock dich  dann 2-3 monate vor deine Schulbcher. Das reicht allemal. Und mit deinem gutem Abitur,  weit du ja wie man lernt.

----------


## l0r3n4

> wenn du schon studieren willst, und sagst, dass du Chemie-wissenslcken hast.... dann wrde ich vielleicht nicht unbedingt psycho studieren, sondern bio oder Chemie /biochemie. Wenn du wirklich Medizin machen mchtest und dir die Noten in deinem Wartezeitfach egal sind......
> ich glaub einige sind auch zulassungsfrei und das ist die beste,gnstigste Nachhilfe, die du kriegen kannst innerhalb eines Semesters 
> 
> Edit: nicht persnlich nehmen, aber ich hab manchmal das Gefhl, dass sich einige der Leute hier mit 1,0-1,3 unntig das leben schwer machen und jammern wenn sie so mega wichtige Entscheidungen treffen mssen, wie: welche uni such ich mir aus? ich bekomm mit meinem Abi 1,2 keinen platz.... 
> 
> sry schonmal dafr


Haha keine Sorge, ich nehm's dir nicht bel, tut mir leid, wenn das als Gejammere rber kam. 
Die Idee mit Biochemie ist mir auch erst im Nachhinein gekommen, aber nun ist die Bewerbungsfrist auch abgelaufen und wie aii ja schon sagt 




> Ernsthaft? Extra ein Studium anfangen fr den hamnat?  Ich habe eine weile Chemie studiert und kann nur sagen, dass das keine Vorbereitung fr den hamnat ist. Das erste Semester beispielsweise nur anorganische Chemie und das viel zu detailliert und vertieft.


find ichs auch nicht so sinnvoll ein Studium NUR fr den Ham-Nat anzufangen. 
Sorry, das mit Psychologie hatte ich nicht gut erklrt:
Psychologie interessiert mich schon und ich wrde es auch weiter machen, falls auf Medizin nichts wird, aber ich wrds halt lieber nochmal mit dem Ham-Nat versuchen wollen, weil ich eben lieber Medizin als Psychologie machen wrde).

Jedenfalls danke fr die Antworten  :Smilie:

----------


## Schubbe

Ich sehe jetzt das Problem nicht:

Bspw. Physik im Hauptfach studieren, Grundlagen der Chemie (organische und anorganische) im Nebenfach. Auerplanmige Vorlesung zur Zellbiologie "nebenher". Das ist eine extrem starke Kombination, wo man nach dem ersten Semester super fit im HamNat-Stoff ist.

Ich kenne sogar jemanden, der genau das gemacht hat, um im HamNat durchzukommen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Aber fr so ein krasses Studium muss das Interesse an der Materie doch sehr gro sein...und das klingt bei der Userin/dem User jetzt nicht unbedingt so...

----------


## Schubbe

Die ersten paar Semester sind immer auf Schulniveau, daher gibt es da jetzt nicht so die Probleme. Tatschlich dauert es 3 Semester, bis du wirklich den ganzen Schulstoff aufgeholt hast, zumindest im Physikstudium.

Das eine will man, das andere muss man ;)

----------


## l0r3n4

Danke fr den Tipp, Schubbe  :Smilie:  

Den Physikstoff msste ich nicht unbedingt nachholen, das Fach hatte ich in der Oberstufe, es wrde mir eigentlich nur um Chemie gehen.. aber war ja auch nur ein Beispiel von dir ;).

----------


## Diamondcraft

Also ich habe auch dieses Jahr den HAM-Nat in Berlin gemacht, und ich hatte Biologie und Chemie-Leistungskurs. Ehrlich gesagt, im Test kam so wenig Bio und Chemie dran, das es eigentlich vllig egal war, ob man LK hatte oder nicht. Erstens kamen eigentlich schon recht wenig Fragen aus diesem Bereich dran (Ich schtze mal so Chemie 5 Fragen und Biologie 10-15 Fragen, der Rest war Physik und Mathematik), und dann waren die Fragen teilweise so speziell, dass man die Lsung nur durch Zufall oder Raten wissen konnte. 

Deswegen rate ich alle zuknftigen Prflingen, sich gute Physik und Mathe (Also z.B. das Umgehen mit Logarithmen) anzugucken, fr Bio und Chemie reichen die Grundlagen. 

Naja, das war mein Eindruck, ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen  :Smilie:

----------


## stoffelman1987

Hi, wisst ihr, ab wann man mit einem Ergebnis rechnen kann? Ich habe den Ham-Nat an der Charite gemacht und auf deren Seite steht, dass es ab 3.9 die Bescheide gibt. Die Aufsicht in meinem Saal meinte aber, dass es durchaus frher sein kann. Wei jemand etwas Genaues?

----------


## sushi95

"Das Ergebnis des HAM-Nat erhalten Sie ab dem 25. August 2014 per Email. Bewerber, die eine Zulassung erhalten, knnen sich in der Zeit vom 10. bis 16. September 2014 immatrikulie-ren. Genauere Informationen enthlt dann die Einladung zur technischen Immatrikulation, die zeitgleich mit dem Zulassungsbescheid der Stiftung fr Hochschulzulassung am 3. September 2014 versandt wird. "

Stand in der Einladung  :Smilie: 

Kann es kaum erwarten, bis es endlich Montag ist

----------


## sushi95

*Ich werde hier verrckt ... Refreshe die ganze Zeit mein Posteingang ...

Habe gerade im letzten Forum geguckt und letztes Jahr (WS 13) haben die Berliner erst ca. um 15-16 Uhr Bescheid bekommen. 

Sagt bitte Bescheid, wenn sich bei euch was regt.*

----------


## Diamondcraft

Ja, ich sitze auch die ganze Zeit vorm Mail-Programm, bei mir tut sich jedoch auch noch nichts. Ich bekomme gleich nen herz-Kollaps...

----------


## Kattus

same here  :Keks:

----------


## Diamondcraft

Ahhh die E-Mails sind da. 1100 Punkte  :Big Grin:  Mal sehen obs reicht  :Smilie:

----------


## sushi95

Warum steht da nirgendwo der Rangplatz?????? Warum wollen die uns foltern  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  Jetzt nochmal anderthalb Wochen warten -.-

----------


## stoffelman1987

Super, ich hab 1105 Punkte, das wei ich jetzt. Aber jetzt geht das Bangen ja weiter. Wann erfhrt man die Listenpltze?

----------


## Diamondcraft

Steht doch im Schreiben, am 3. September. Aber wenn man in die letzten Semester schaut (Grenze: 1020/980 Punkte), dann drften 1105 Punkte ausreichend sein  :Smilie:

----------


## stoffelman1987

Ok, habe ich auch gelesen, ich konnte es blo nicht glauben bzw. will es nicht wahrhaben, dass wir uns tatschlich nochmal gedulden mssen. Ich bin glcklich zu lesen, dass einige hundert erstmal gar nicht angetreten sind  :Smilie:

----------


## Kattus

Meine Mail ist auch da, schaut doch ganz gut aus  :Top:  dass die Ranglistenplatzierung nicht bekanntgegeben wurde, ist jetzt natrlich noch mal ne harte Folter... also dann, 9 Tage warten!

----------


## Diamondcraft

Die E-Mails sind da. Ich habs  geschaffts!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kattus

Glckwunsch!! Ich hab es ebenfalls geschafft! Bin berglcklich =) Man sieht sich!
LG

----------


## Nahkampfsocke

Sind Magdeburger hier, die es geschafft haben?  :Big Grin:

----------


## bonjourjenny

Magdebuuuurg ich komme  ::-bee: 
berglcklich endlich was von denen gehrt zu haben, nachdem ich es versumt hatte an der Studie teilzunhemen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roteserdbeerchen

an alle Magdeburger, die es geschafft haben: welchen Rangplatz habt ihr?

----------


## Soph103

> an alle Magdeburger, die es geschafft haben: welchen Rangplatz habt ihr?



Hallo,
ich habe einen Zulassungsbescheid bekommen mit Rangplatz 107. Also 2 haben sie schon mal berbucht.
Drcke dir fest die Daumen, dass es bei dir noch klappt!

----------


## rita9669

Hallo  :Smilie:  Wei jemand zufllig wie das Auswahlverfahren an der Charite 2.Stufe verluft, also bis 24.September? 
Welche Punktzahl wurde fr eine Direktzulassung bentigt, wei es jemand?  

Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## Zarudo

Bin auch dabei, Rangplatz 135  :Smilie:

----------


## rita9669

> Bin auch dabei, Rangplatz 135


Wo denn dabei? Berlin oder Magdeburg? 
Wie viele Punkte hattest du?

----------


## Kattus

> Bin auch dabei, Rangplatz 135


Berlin? Wie hast du denn deinen Rangplatz herausgefunden? (Und vor allem: herzlichen Glckwunsch! =) )

----------


## stoffelman1987

Wo liest man denn den Rangplatz  ab und bis zu welchem Rang war man drin in Berlin?

----------


## Zarudo

Magdeburg

----------


## Roteserdbeerchen

@ Soph103

Danke  :Smilie:  
Ich bin ja immer noch Anhnger der Theorie, dass unsere Rangpltze die Bestenquote beinhalten, weil es ja GESAMTrangplatz heit --> 25+105 (Besten+ADH) =130 dazu passt auch das, was Zarudo schreibt. (Eigentlich ist auch diese Rechnung nicht ganz korrekt, weil es ja insgesamt 191 Studienpltze sind und davon 20% --> 38 Pltze fr die Besten, aber die OVGU schreibt immer nur von 25...ist mir nicht ganz klar warum, denn die Auslnderquote geht ja von dem 60% noch einmal ab, aber das fhrt jetzt zu weit ;) )
Weil ich dir dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich nicht ber den Weg laufen werde, wnsche ich dir viel Erfolg und Spa im Studium. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich sehr neidisch. Aber ich war einfach nicht gut genug...

@Zarudo

Herzlichen Glckwunsch zum Studienplatz!
Dein Post macht mir ein kleines bisschen Hoffnung. Kannst du mir sagen was fr eine Punktzahl du erziehlt hast? Ich bin mit meinen 81 Punkten sehr unglcklich  :Frown:

----------


## Zarudo

Danke, Danke  :Big Grin: 


Die 25 gehren aber zum AdH, also zu den (eigentlich) 60%.

Ich hatte 82 Punkte.  :Smilie:

----------


## Schokokekskruemel

Beere frag mich mal, ich hab auch 81 ... und ich schpfe gerade Hoffnung, obwohl ich es mir verbieten will.
Hab keine Lust enttuscht zu werden, dass ich dann vielleicht 2,3 Pltze an der Zulassung vorbeigeschrammt bin :/.

----------


## Soph103

@Roteserdbeerchen
Wenn ich es mir recht berlege spricht sehr viel fr deine Theorie. Vor allem weil schon einige hhere Rnge im Auswahlverfahren einen Studienplatz bekommen haben. Ich drcke dir und Schokokekskruemel auf jeden Fall fest die Daumen, dass es bei Euch auch noch klappt. Schlielich kommen ja noch 2 Nachrckverfahren.

----------


## Kate Moskau

Ich hoffe ihr knnt mir helfen:

Ich habe ein Abi mit 1,9 und wrde mich gerne 2015 fr den HamNat in Magdeburg oder Hamburg bewerben, wobei Magdeburg mir mehr vorschwebt. Soweit ich es  richtig verstanden habe, msste ich ein Testergebnis von mindestens 40 Punkten erzielen um sicher reinzukommen oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?
Ich will das nchste Jahr komplett dafr lernen um endlich diesen Medizin-Studienplatz zu bekommen...
Denkt ihr es ist realistisch? Ihr habt alle so viel Ahnung im Forum, bitte helft mir.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Klar, wieso sollte das unrealistisch sein. Hng dich richtig rein und dann wird das.

----------


## Kate Moskau

Vielen Dank fr die Antwort.
Welche Bcher wrdet ihr empfehlen fr eine umfangreiche Vorbereitung?
Dieses Jahr wurden alle Bewerber mit 82 Punkten und mehr genommen ist das richtig? (Ohne Nachrckverfahren)
Dabei spielt der Abi-Durchschnitt keine Rolle oder? Hauptsache man erreicht diese Punktzahl zusammen mit dem Test?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Naja mit ner guten DN hat mans natrlich leichter um an die bentigte Punktzahl zu kommen. Aber man kanns auch mit 1,9 bzw. in MD mit 2,0 noch schaffen. Bzgl. Bcher wurden hier im Thread schon oft Tipps gegeben, vllt findest du die per "Thema durchsuchen".

----------


## ZeroEna

> Vielen Dank fr die Antwort.
> Welche Bcher wrdet ihr empfehlen fr eine umfangreiche Vorbereitung?
> Dieses Jahr wurden alle Bewerber mit 82 Punkten und mehr genommen ist das richtig? (Ohne Nachrckverfahren)
> Dabei spielt der Abi-Durchschnitt keine Rolle oder? Hauptsache man erreicht diese Punktzahl zusammen mit dem Test?



Hallo Kate, ich an deiner Stelle wrde dir fr die Vorbereitung auf dem HAM-NAT 2015, die Kurzlehrbuchreihe von mediscript vorschlagen.
Ein Freund von mir hatte kein Biologie als Leistungskurs gehabt, sich mit dem Buch vorbereitet und ein sehr gutes Ergebnis erzielt.
Wenn du noch irgendwelche Fragen hast, schreib einfach eine PN.

----------


## Kate Moskau

Ich berlege gerade ob es berhaupt realistisch wre mit meinem DN von 1,9 berhaupt 2015 in Magdeburg eingeladen zu werden. Dieses Jahr war die Hrde ja bei 2,0 aber es wird ja bekanntlich immer schwieriger berhaupt die Chance zu bekommen am Ham-Nat teilzunehmen.
Was sagen eure Prognosen?

----------


## Zarudo

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, blieb die "Grenznote" in Magdeburg bei 2,0.

2012: 2,1
2013: 2,0
2014: 2,0

Kann natrlich gut mglich sein, dass die nchstes Jahr bei 1,9 liegt, woraus man aber auch nicht schlieen kann, wie viele letztendlich mit 1,9 eingeladen werden.

----------


## Kate Moskau

Vielen Dank fr eure Hilfe. Ich wei einfach nicht wo die Chancen hher stehen: Hamburg oder Magdeburg.
 Hamburg ldt mehr Bewerber zum Test ein und man hat dort zustzlich noch die Mglichkeit durch Teilnahme an speziellen Auswahlverfahren einen Studienplatz zu ergattern.
 Magdeburg ldt weniger Bewerber ein aber dafr bis 2,0. Zumindest die letzten Jahre. Da zhlt auch nur der Test.
 Wie wrdet ihr in meiner Situation entscheiden?

----------


## Greezi2510

Hey , 
Ich mache dieses Schuljahr mein Abi vorraussichtlich mit einem Schnitt von 1,6-1,8 . 
Ich wrde dann im Sommer gerne am hamnat in Hamburg oder Magdeburg  teilnehmen . 
Meine 4 stndigen Fcher sind : Bio, Mathe , deutsch , englisch und Franzsisch. Zustzlich habe ich noch Chemie ( 2 stndig ) belegt . Da ist ja sicher schon ansatzweise das minimale Grundwissen gegeben . 
Mich wrde interessieren wie und wie lange ihr euch auf den hamnat vorbereitet habt ;)

----------


## Chouette

Ich werde nchstes Jahr dann auch in Magdeburg oder Hamburg den Test machen, hab nen Abi von 1,8 und muss mich noch entscheiden wo ich mich bewerbe. Wohl eher Magdeburg weil da die Chancen auf eine Einladung besser sind. 

Ich fang jetzt bald an zu lernen mit Medi Learn Skripten, die wurden hier mehrfach empfohlen. Ich bin einfach auch schon was lnger aus der Schule raus, hatte nur Bio LK und ewig nichts mehr mit Chemie oder Physik am Hut  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amygdala88

Macht Euch keine Gedanken, weil Ihr vllt nicht alle Naturwissenschaften als Schwerpunkt- oder Prfungsfcher hattet oder weil Ihr vllt schon etwas lnger aus der Schule heraus seid! Ich habe 2007 Abi gemacht in den Schwerpunktfchern Geschichte, Religion, Bio und Englisch. Physik und Chemie hatte ich nach der 11. abgewhlt und ich war wirklich kein berflieger in Mathe.. 2009 habe ich dann den HamNat mitgeschrieben und es darber auch gepackt, das ist echt machbar, wenn man sich reinhngt  :Top:

----------


## Greezi2510

> Ich werde nchstes Jahr dann auch in Magdeburg oder Hamburg den Test machen, hab nen Abi von 1,8 und muss mich noch entscheiden wo ich mich bewerbe. Wohl eher Magdeburg weil da die Chancen auf eine Einladung besser sind. 
> 
> Ich fang jetzt bald an zu lernen mit Medi Learn Skripten, die wurden hier mehrfach empfohlen. Ich bin einfach auch schon was lnger aus der Schule raus, hatte nur Bio LK und ewig nichts mehr mit Chemie oder Physik am Hut


Oh Gott , wenn ihr jetzt schon anfangt zu lernen , dann bin ich wohl gegenber euch im Nachteil  zum Glck kann man den hamnat im Gegensatz zum TMS mehrmals Machen  
Fr den TMS bereite ich mich sowieso nach dem Abi whrend dem fsj - Jahr intensiv vor. 
Was ist das denn fr Skripte ? Woher bekommt man die ?

----------


## delasoul

Bei der Wahl zwischen HH und MD wrde ich mich mal fr Hamburg aussprechen. Mehr Pltze, alle Bewerber mit gleicher DN wie der 1200. werden auch eingeladen, Ham Int (in etwa die Punktzahl, die man in MD fr ne Zulassung braucht) die Stadt, Modellstudiengang (Geschmacksfrage)...

----------


## Sophie95SCH

Hallo,

wer kann sich noch die Ham nat Fragen erinnern?
Koennt ihr mir als pn schicken
 Gruss  Sophie 95

----------


## Tarentino

Hallo,

wre einer so nett und wrde mich gerade nur kurz auf einen erfllteren Wissensstand bringen?
ber den Ham-nat wei ich nmlich leider noch relativ wenig, da ich auf meinen TMS gehofft habe, mit dem es aber leider doch nicht geklappt hat.

Wo finde ich noch Informationen?  Die Seite von der UKE finde ich irgendwie unbersichtlich und auch an der Charit werde ich nciht richtig fndig.
Frage mich:
Welches ist das geeigneteste bungsmaterial?
Wann ist der Ham-Nat zum SoSe 15 in Berlin?
Wie ist das mit den Punkten? Fr jede Frage gibt es wie viel Punkte? Die Punkte werden ja auf die Abipunkte draufgerechnet - aber welche Abipunkte mssen umgerechnet werden? Die von dem Bundesland in dem man 900 erreichen konnte auf ein quivalent mit max. 840 - oder anders herum?

Wre super nett, wenn sich jemand mal 2 min. Zeit nehmen wrde, um mir die Fragen fix zu beantworten. 

Danke!!!

----------


## Gesocks

Informationen gibt's hier.

Die Abinote - genaue Punktzahl ist unerheblich - wird 0 (4,0) bis 60 Punkten (1,0) einer Linearskala zugeordnet. Die Punktzahl pro Frage hngt davon ab, wie viele Fragen letztendlich gewertet werden - maximal gibt es 59 Punkte auf alle Fragen.
Testtag war dieses Jahr irgendwann Mitte Februar.
Es gibt keine speziellen Vorbereitungsmaterialien. Die meisten nehmen sich den Themenkatalog und arbeiten mit Quellen nach gusto (Schulbcher, einfache Lehrbcher, MEDI-Learn Physikumsskripte). Halte ich (HAMNat 2011) fr vernnftig; der Themenkatalog ist ehrlich.

----------


## Tarentino

Oh, vielen vielen Dank!!
In Berlin ist das aber nicht genau so oder?

----------


## Gesocks

Prinzipiell ist es das gleiche, die Punkteverteilung in Berlin ist aber anders, schau mal in der Satzung.

----------


## j.p..

Wie sieht die Chance aus mit 2,1 nach Magdeburg eingeladen zu werden ?

Gibt es irgendwelche anderen relevanten Faktoren ? (LK's, Fcherwahl in der Oberstufe etc.. Bio,Physik Mathe bis zum Abi, oder hnliches ?)

Kann mann TMS und ABI DN kombinineren, um zum Ham-Nat eingeladen zu werden ? 

Sieht bei allen 3 schlecht aus, so wie ich das bis jetzt gelesen habe..

----------


## EVT

Letztes WS wurde in Magdeburg bei 2.0 schon gelost, also wurde da keiner mit 2.1 eingeladen.
TMS zhlt beim Ham-Nat nicht.

Deine einzige Chance ist der TMS.

----------


## DrOslek

Hallo Leute,

kann ich mich eigentlich fr den Ham Nat im Sommersemester fr Berlin UND auch evtl. fr das Wintersemester in Hamburg bewerben? Ich meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass man den nur 1x im Jahr machen kann/darf, nur bin ich mir da nicht sicher...
Wei einer von euch da genauer Bescheid?

Lg

----------


## EVT

Klar, kannst du machen. Es gibt keine Begrenzung.

----------


## Kathi.mkk

Hey Leute,

ich habe mich bereits fr Sommersemester medizin in Berlin beworben. 
im Internet habe ich zufllig die Seite von der Prometheus Akademie gefunden, die Vorbereitungskurse fr Ham-NAT bietet. Habt ihr schon welche Erfahrungen mit der Schule gemacht? Lohnt es sich berhaupt solch einen Kurs zu nehmen? 
Ich htte eigentlich nichts dagegen aber der Preis von knapp 900€ ist nicht besonders einladend.

Lg

----------

